# The Last Driveler's Thread Ever (til the next one)



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome back my friends, to the show that never ends.

We're so glad you could attend, come inside, come inside.


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

I like seatbelts.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> I like seatbelts.



you would...you work for the gooberment.


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> you would...you work for the gooberment.


 


ask pbradly. He will tell you some folks just have to be seatbelted in for their own safety.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Welcome back my friends, to the show that never ends.
> 
> We're so glad you could attend, come inside, come inside.


 
Next upon the stool, we've a sight to make you drool, seven vi,,,,,errr,,,,,you wanna finish that one Philip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Welcome back my friends, to the show that never ends.
> 
> We're so glad you could attend, come inside, come inside.



Guaranteed to blow your head apart!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Evening folks!

New week...new thread....hopefully, less drama!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

i like seatbelts


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

After big day cooking and eating all day. It's great to see Sir Nick back amonst us. Now mabe we can go for some Diamonds next weekend.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> i like seatbelts


Yeah and sometimes i likes peppermint an vodka.


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> i like seatbelts


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> New week...new thread....hopefully, less drama!




I second that motion!!!    I made mention of your mishap in the last post on the other one, Chuck. Hope you are better!




hogtrap44 said:


> After big day cooking and eating all day. It's great to see Sir Nick back amonst us. Now mabe we can go for some Diamonds next weekend.




Howdy Craig!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I second that motion!!!    I made mention of your mishap in the last post on the other one, Chuck. Hope you are better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy and thankful Sunday friend.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I second that motion!!!    I made mention of your mishap in the last post on the other one, Chuck. Hope you are better!



Awwww, I'm fine Nic, but thank you! Hope you beat that crap down fast!

Now...BRING ON A NEW WEEK!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> i like seatbelts





Yea, me too...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next upon the stool, we've a sight to make you drool, seven vi,,,,,errr,,,,,you wanna finish that one Philip?



ummm....no.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, dagnabit, may have to give my puppy up, talked to a friend from Pitts, he thinks he saw a flyer about a missing pup!!  Oh well, if I do, I do, it's been fun.
Glad "my guys" are back on board & speaking up, Chuck, Nic, ya'll've given me a worry weekend, but trust me, you two are worth it!!   Now, lets get you two on the mend, ok?? 
Gonna go grab a bite to eat, back later & hopefully with news 'bout da baby!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, dagnabit, may have to give my puppy up, talked to a friend from Pitts, he thinks he saw a flyer about a missing pup!!  Oh well, if I do, I do, it's been fun.
> Glad "my guys" are back on board & speaking up, Chuck, Nic, ya'll've given me a worry weekend, but trust me, you two are worth it!!   Now, lets get you two on the mend, ok??
> Gonna go grab a bite to eat, back later & hopefully with news 'bout da baby!



I love puppies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, dagnabit, may have to give my puppy up, talked to a friend from Pitts, he thinks he saw a flyer about a missing pup!!  Oh well, if I do, I do, it's been fun.
> Glad "my guys" are back on board & speaking up, Chuck, Nic, ya'll've given me a worry weekend, but trust me, you two are worth it!!   Now, lets get you two on the mend, ok??
> Gonna go grab a bite to eat, back later & hopefully with news 'bout da baby!



C'mon back!!! Hope you don't have to give him back


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 6, 2010)

Some of y'all should wear helmets.  Forget the seatbelts!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 6, 2010)

Bradley, keep your tongue off the window.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Evenin' folks....... Nic glad to hear you had a good trip to the big house......get well soon, if ya need anything just gimme a holler!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, dagnabit, may have to give my puppy up, talked to a friend from Pitts, he thinks he saw a flyer about a missing pup!!  Oh well, if I do, I do, it's been fun.
> Glad "my guys" are back on board & speaking up, Chuck, Nic, ya'll've given me a worry weekend, but trust me, you two are worth it!!   Now, lets get you two on the mend, ok??
> Gonna go grab a bite to eat, back later & hopefully with news 'bout da baby!



Awwww...Don't sweat the small stuff Keebs....I'm too dumb to die (least I thought so when I was younger)and Nic's too mean!!!Jury's out on that one!

I hope you get to keep your pup!

Supper calls, folks.

Ya'll be good!


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I love puppies!


 

Thought you liked seatblets! 




dawg2 said:


> Some of y'all should wear helmets. Forget the seatbelts!


 

Inbound PM concerning seatbelts!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, dagnabit, may have to give my puppy up, talked to a friend from Pitts, he thinks he saw a flyer about a missing pup!!  Oh well, if I do, I do, it's been fun.
> Glad "my guys" are back on board & speaking up, Chuck, Nic, ya'll've given me a worry weekend, but trust me, you two are worth it!!   Now, lets get you two on the mend, ok??
> Gonna go grab a bite to eat, back later & hopefully with news 'bout da baby!



Thanks Keebs!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' folks....... Nic glad to hear you had a good trip to the big house......get well soon, if ya need anything just gimme a holler!!



I will do that, Brother!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Some of y'all should wear helmets.  Forget the seatbelts!



You sure? I like seatbelts.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

dang it. parents want to go to callaway gardens but they dont do bird of prey shows on monday.

if im gunna go watch a bunch of plants do.... what plants doim gunna havta watch something fuzzy get its head ripped off to not lose my man card.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> dang it. parents want to go to callaway gardens but they dont do bird of prey shows on monday.
> 
> if im gunna go watch a bunch of plants do.... what plants doim gunna havta watch something fuzzy get its head ripped off to not lose my man card.




Buy a teddy bear in the gift shop, rip its head off.  problem solved.

Of course, then there's the problem of the gift shop video of you buying a teddy bear...hmmm, yet another man card problem.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Bradley, keep your tongue off the window.



Is that a personal attack?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Man card problem I ain't got!

I like seatbelts!!!!

Nite ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Bradley, keep your tongue off the window.





pbradley said:


> Is that a personal attack?





If your name was still in bold red, you could do something about that.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Buy a teddy bear in the gift shop, rip its head off.  problem solved.
> 
> Of course, then there's the problem of the gift shop video of you buying a teddy bear...hmmm, yet another man card problem.



had a rabbit walk up on me in the woods a few days ago....all i had was my machete....thought about getting a few extra point for da card...but got busted at 8 feet


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I love puppies!


Aaawww he's cuuuuute!!!


dawg2 said:


> Some of y'all should wear helmets.  Forget the seatbelts!


Hey, Mama always said I was "Hard-headed" don't dat mean I don't need no helmet!! 


Muddyfoots said:


> Bradley, keep your tongue off the window.


MUDRO!!! Hey darlin, nice to see you drop in!!   



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' folks....... Nic glad to hear you had a good trip to the big house......get well soon, if ya need anything just gimme a holler!!


Hiya Timmmaaaayyy! 


chuckb7718 said:


> Awwww...Don't sweat the small stuff Keebs....I'm too dumb to die (least I thought so when I was younger)and Nic's too mean!!!Jury's out on that one!
> 
> I hope you get to keep your pup!
> 
> ...


 oh hush, both of ya'll might be ornery 'ole coots, but ya'll are part of this bunch & ya'll matter!!   



slip said:


> dang it. parents want to go to callaway gardens but they dont do bird of prey shows on monday.
> 
> if im gunna go watch a bunch of plants do.... what plants doim gunna havta watch something fuzzy get its head ripped off to not lose my man card.


 go try to enjoy yourself, some of us would LOVE to trade places!   You ain't "old" enough to worry 'bout no *Man Card* just yet....... 

Just got a call from my bud from Pitts, no flyer but he does know the lady that found him & will contact her tomorrow to double check for me!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww he's cuuuuute!!!
> 
> Hey, Mama always said I was "Hard-headed" don't dat mean I don't need no helmet!!
> 
> ...



Heyyyyyy Peach Blossom!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Buy a teddy bear in the gift shop, rip its head off.  problem solved.
> 
> Of course, then there's the problem of the gift shop video of you buying a teddy bear...hmmm, yet another man card problem.


PHILLIP!!!!!!!!!  dangit, we *trying* to keep the boy on the "straight & narrow" AND you ain't helping!! 



Nicodemus said:


> If your name was still in bold red, you could do something about that.


We need to talk..............



slip said:


> had a rabbit walk up on me in the woods a few days ago....all i had was my machete....thought about getting a few extra point for da card...but got busted at 8 feet



8'?? dang, you're slipping!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Heyyyyyy Peach Blossom!!!



Pool ready????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pool ready????



been a lot goin on lately.......just got back from the beach, and hit the ground running at work.....then all this blamed rain is being tough to work with


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> PHILLIP!!!!!!!!!  dangit, we *trying* to keep the boy on the "straight & narrow" AND you ain't helping!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you'll learn and give up one of these days.



i know i know...i used to stalk mtn lions blindfolded and chase cheetahs down bare foot. slip is slippin...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If your name was still in bold red, you could do something about that.



The only thing I miss about the "bold red" was not being in on all them bandings after the S&S was closed.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 6, 2010)

evening folks.  Just a flying by for my howdies.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> been a lot goin on lately.......just got back from the beach, and hit the ground running at work.....then all this blamed rain is being tough to work with


Tighten up e'ry chance ya git! 



slip said:


> you'll learn and give up one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> i know i know...i used to stalk mtn lions blindfolded and chase cheetahs down bare foot. slip is slippin...


give up? Ain't in our vocabulary!! 
pics?? 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.  Just a flying by for my howdies.



 Hiya Kim!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> you'll learn and give up one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> i know i know...i used to stalk mtn lions blindfolded and chase cheetahs down bare foot. slip is slippin...



Your first test is to try to sneak up on me. While I try to sneak up on you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> you'll learn and give up one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> i know i know...i used to stalk mtn lions blindfolded and chase _cheetahs_ down bare foot. slip is slippin...




We got cheetahs in Ga. too???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Your first test is to try to sneak up on me. While I try to sneak up on you...



Ya'll let me know when & where this match is gonna take place............. I'm gonna film it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We got cheetahs in Ga. too???



 you didn't know that?!?!?  Of COURSE we do!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2010)

evenin nite somethin

glad ya aint got nuthin too turrible Nic

Long day tomorow nite yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll let me know when & where this match is gonna take place............. I'm gonna film it!!




It`ll be after I over this spell. I sound like a july hound, with all this coughin`!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll let me know when & where this match is gonna take place............. I'm gonna film it!!



I'd pay 'CashMoney' to see that!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

Good evening folks!!..........Hope everybody had a good weekend!!..............Nick & Chuck excluded I hear Ya'lls wasn't so great!!............Good to see ya'll doin better!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you didn't know that?!?!?  Of COURSE we do!!



Well besides the ones in....(how does Nic say it) 'Lanner'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!..........Hope everybody had a good weekend!!..............Nick & Chuck excluded I hear Ya'lls wasn't so great!!............Good to see ya'll doin better!!



Evenin Rutt!!! Same to ya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin nite somethin
> 
> glad ya aint got nuthin too turrible Nic
> 
> Long day tomorow nite yall


Me too, Hankus, me too! 



Nicodemus said:


> It`ll be after I over this spell. I sound like a july hound, with all this coughin`!!!


Aaaww Nic, I hate it for ya, but get it coughed up & you'll get better sooner!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'd pay 'CashMoney' to see that!!!


Tickets! Tickets!  Get your tickets here!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!..........Hope everybody had a good weekend!!..............Nick & Chuck excluded I hear Ya'lls wasn't so great!!............Good to see ya'll doin better!!


MIIiiiiiiitch!!!!!!!!!  We GOTTA gotta coordinate better, darlin!!! 
Calling it a night, gotta give my recliner up for Bo to sleep in!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me too, Hankus, me too!
> 
> 
> Aaaww Nic, I hate it for ya, but get it coughed up & you'll get better sooner!!
> ...



Yep me too.... nite y'all....nite Keebs!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Rutt!!! Same to ya


Hiya Jeff!!......you ever get caught up on the grass cutting/ firewood cutting??



Keebs said:


> MIIiiiiiiitch!!!!!!!!!  We GOTTA gotta coordinate better, darlin!!!
> Calling it a night, gotta give my recliner up for Bo to sleep in!!


I know just seems here lately time I get caught up It's too late!!.........Night Darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

gonna finish watching "I am Legend" and call it a night. Later ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna finish watching "I am Legend" and call it a night. Later ya'll!


Watch out for the final scene with his dog!!......Good night!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna finish watching "I am Legend" and call it a night. Later ya'll!


 

That movie is about me, the Legend of Otis. Whatcha wanna know?


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Your first test is to try to sneak up on me. While I try to sneak up on you...


 i wont forget that.


Jeff C. said:


> We got cheetahs in Ga. too???


sure we do.


Keebs said:


> Ya'll let me know when & where this match is gonna take place............. I'm gonna film it!!


i wont tell anyone....why would i do that!?


Nicodemus said:


> It`ll be after I over this spell. I sound like a july hound, with all this coughin`!!!


dont break a rib!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

I like seatbelts!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

Evening ladies & gents....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

*Question:* Does anyone have an i-phone?


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I like seatbelts!!


 


I see a new member. pbradly will be proud.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Question:* Does anyone have an i-phone?



better question...

are those yer feet?


----------



## quinn (Jun 6, 2010)

Evenin folks!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> better question...
> 
> are those yer feet?



Only if she has a different pair of pj's on each leg.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Question:* Does anyone have an i-phone?


If I had an I Phone I would have to have service from ATT.........Which means no service at all around here!!



slip said:


> better question...
> 
> are those yer feet?






quinn said:


> Evenin folks!


Howdy Mr. Quinn!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> I see a new member. pbradly will be proud.



please see my sigline.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> please see my sigline.



does yer avatar wear a seatbelt?


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Question:* Does anyone have an i-phone?


 


I have one. 




pbradley said:


> please see my sigline.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> does yer avatar wear a seatbelt?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Seatbelts protect the things i love most! 

now, i'm calling it a night!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> better question...
> 
> are those yer feet?


My kids....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I had an I Phone I would have to have service from ATT.........Which means no service at all around here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Mr. Quinn!!


Wait, wait, wait. Hold the press! At&t doesnt reach GA?!?!?



Otis said:


> I have one.


Do you get great reception and where do ya live?


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My kids....
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait. Hold the press! At&t doesnt reach GA?!?!?
> ...



some places in GA do..some dont. im pretty sure thats what we used to use.


he lives in texas


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> does yer avatar wear a seatbelt?



Did you see the Tomb Raider movies?  You think she wears a seatbelt?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Seatbelts protect the things i love most!
> 
> now, i'm calling it a night!


X2!! here as well!!......Good night Robert!!!



YaraG. said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Hold the press! At&t doesnt reach GA?!?!?


Not in East Central Georgia!!.........You get off the main roads in Ga. And you lose ATT Cell Phone service!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> X2!! here as well!!......Good night Robert!!!
> 
> Not in East Central Georgia!!.........You get off the main roads in Ga. And you lose ATT service!!



Please tell me that Savannah is not a dead spot, please.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Did you see the Tomb Raider movies?  You think she wears a seatbelt?



nope, never saw them.


maybe i should?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Did you see the Tomb Raider movies?  You think she wears a seatbelt?



I've had the bigest thing for Angelina  for years.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've had the bigest thing for Angelina  for years.



have you met Quack yet?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Please tell me that Savannah is not a dead spot, please.


You're Prolly ok with Savannah!!.......That is a major metropolitan area!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My kids....
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait. Hold the press! At&t doesnt reach GA?!?!?
> ...


 

I get great reception here in El Paso 




YaraG. said:


> I've had the bigest thing for Angelina  for years.


 

HHHHeeeeyyyyyyyy


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've had the bigest thing for Angelina  for years.



you should see my avatar collection.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Alright folks time to call it a night!!.......Tomorrow is a workday!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


> have you met Quack yet?


Not yeeet.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're Prolly ok with Savannah!!.......That is a major metropolitan area!!


Thanx hun...


Otis said:


> I get great reception here in El Paso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you should see my avatar collection.



I'll be keepin an eye (or two) out.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll be keepin an eye (or two) out.



here's one of my favorites:


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> here's one of my favorites:



Mmmm.....she has such beautiful eyes. Good night.


----------



## Otis (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not yeeet.
> 
> Thanx hun...


 


What'd I do?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Otis said:


> What'd I do?



 .. g-night


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

nite y'all. gonna go sit in bed and read awhile.

It's a good book: Dr. Strangelove, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Seatbelts.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've had the bigest thing for Angelina  for years.



can we watch


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> can we watch



Behave or feel the wrath.....


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> can we watch



dont you have a badge to go polish or something?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

Top o' the mornin' to ya's!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mornin folks

These pics are the result of our weekend sweatin and gettin sunburnt and watchin game after game. Our team won the regional championship going undefeated.

Now it is on to Blue Ridge Ga for the district Dizzie Dean tournaments. 

This is the reason I missed DOG...... Oh well I guess it was worth it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Morning, Peeps!!
Congrats to Sam and his team, Sterlo/Neil/Neal/ not Kneel!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 7, 2010)

Good morning y'all!!!

Congrats, Sterlo!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> These pics are the result of our weekend sweatin and gettin sunburnt and watchin game after game. Our team won the regional championship going undefeated.
> 
> ...



Congrats on a game well played. Your boys are soooo cute btw.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

mernin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

congrats Sterlo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

MORNING!!!!!!!!!Yeah, I know, it's Monday!
Hey Neil, give Sam a hi-five for me!!  congrats!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Some interesting facts I learned yesterday.........

a three year old (almost four ) Isnt a pleasant thing to have when your fishing for the whole day, especially when it involves him wearing a life jacket. 

theres only so much kool aid that you can pack in a cooler. 

when your five miles from land, lil boys make a boat look like one of those fountains, or maybe even a calvin and hobbs photo 

Never leave lil redneck boys unattended while grilling food... they can and will drop pants on nearest tree to relieve them selves (at least they got outta the water ) 

theres no point in keeping minnows handy cuz the lil one thinks thats the catch of the day and that you can kiss them.  ..... then when you have floaters he wants to take em to the doctor. 

But the best thing about taking them out ......... They stay pretty passed out for the entire night and the next day.  

P.s. Sunburn really hurts.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning folks



YaraG. said:


> Behave or feel the wrath.....



ohh I'm scared                       NOT





slip said:


> dont you have a badge to go polish or something?



I'll get the best shine when I knock you upside the head with it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Grrr.  Mornin`...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Some interesting facts I learned yesterday.........
> 
> a three year old (almost four ) Isnt a pleasant thing to have when your fishing for the whole day, especially when it involves him wearing a life jacket.
> 
> ...



Sounds like ya had an interesting afternoon... did ya take pics of the cuteness.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr.  Mornin`...



hi ya grouch.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr.  Mornin`...



How you feelin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hi ya grouch.



Mornin` Tuff! 



baldfish said:


> How you feelin



No change yet, Charlie. Hope all this medicine starts kickin` in right quick.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sounds like ya had an interesting afternoon... did ya take pics of the cuteness.


I sure did. Gonna work on those in a bit. 

Oh yeah, And when theres an electrical fire in the motor, Yes a child with floaties, life vest AND swim ring will float. we were just wantin to get away from the gas tank.  so we took a dip for precaution.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Tuff!
> 
> 
> 
> No change yet, Charlie. Hope all this medicine starts kickin` in right quick.



Nic it also might help if you do what the Doc says

Just sayin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Nic it also might help if you do what the Doc says
> 
> Just sayin



Yea, I`m notorious for doin` what I want to, but I`ve done been collared and cuffed down in this particular instance. Between The Redhead, Keebs, and Little Red, it`s easier to comply, than have them thumpin` me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuff, Grouch is always CAPITALIZED!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Some interesting facts I learned yesterday.........
> 
> a three year old (almost four ) Isnt a pleasant thing to have when your fishing for the whole day, especially when it involves him wearing a life jacket.
> 
> ...


 You go Tuffysista!   Don't forget to soak in tea, that'll help the burn!! (No sugar, just steep some tea, add to the tub water!)



baldfish said:


> Morning folks
> ohh I'm scared                       NOT
> I'll get the best shine when I knock you upside the head with it


G'Mornin B, B & B Bro!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Grrr.  Mornin`...


yeah, yeah, yeah.............. 



YaraG. said:


> Sounds like ya had an interesting afternoon... did ya take pics of the cuteness.


Mornin Miss Yara! 



Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I`m notorious for doin` what I want to, but I`ve done been collared and cuffed down in this particular instance. Between The Redhead, Keebs, and Little Red, it`s easier to comply, than have them thumpin` me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mornin GROUCH 

Better take those meds. I let bronchitis go untreated a few years ago and ended up with pnuemonia. That ain't fun. Took three rounds of antibiotics to get rid of it.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Its bad when you get worn out trying to wear your kids out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin GROUCH
> 
> Better take those meds. I let bronchitis go untreated a few years ago and ended up with pnuemonia. That ain't fun. Took three rounds of antibiotics to get rid of it.



Good mornin`!  I`m purty much doin` what I`m supposed to be doin`. I don`t want to go back to that hospital. me and needles don`t get along to good. 



Tuffdawg said:


> Its bad when you get worn out trying to wear your kids out.





Things like that happen, ya know...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Things like that happen, ya know...



 well yeah! when you get old.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Its bad when you get worn out trying to wear your kids out.


Time for another lesson youngmamasista???   



Tuffdawg said:


> well yeah! when you get old.



 I'll let ya know when you're old!  What IS it with you "Younger Women" that think ya'll are OLD?!!?  Quit It!!   You're as old as ya feel, well yeah, I feel old body wise most days, but my mind........... well, let's see, what were we talking about?????????


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Time for another lesson youngmamasista???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let ya know when you're old!  What IS it with you "Younger Women" that think ya'll are OLD?!!?  Quit It!!   You're as old as ya feel, well yeah, I feel old body wise most days, but my mind........... well, let's see, what were we talking about?????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

You ain't old Keebs. '
In fact you ain't caught up with me yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, who is the oldest in here?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just out of curiousity, who is the oldest in here?



I will jump in there and tell ya I'm 52. How bout the rest of ya???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

31


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, 55.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just out of curiousity, who is the oldest in here?



well we know your the meanest, grouchiest and most hairy person in here.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

024


----------



## baldfish (Jun 7, 2010)

Mornin back atcha Keebs

 I'm young at 43


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well we know your the meanest, grouchiest and most hairy person in here.



Not quite as hairy as I was yesterday. They shaved part of my chest when they ran an EKG on me. They had to use a chainsaw though, to do it!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well we know your the meanest, grouchiest and most hairy person in here.



ifn we count only the hair on his head he mite have a few close competitors


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

135


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ifn we count only the hair on his head he mite have a few close competitors




I don`t know about that. The hair on my head hangs halfway down my back.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not quite as hairy as I was yesterday. They shaved part of my chest when they ran an EKG on me. They had to use a chainsaw though, to do it!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> 135



 ya know angelina isnt a red head.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know about that. The hair on my head hangs halfway down my back.



had to trim mine a little, but I bout got it back, and its summer so I keep the beard short so ya mite still got me a little


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know about that. The hair on my head hangs halfway down my back.



Ya know if ya twirl that stuff around on top of your head like a honey bun it makes a well.......er...uh sort of a natural hairpiece .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, 55.



I ain't that old.....but I like seatbelts


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ya know if ya twirl that stuff around on top of your head like a honey bun it makes a well.......er...uh sort of a natural hairpiece .



  Thinkin` about rubbin` some green persimmon juice on top, to see if it will draw some of that hair on back up there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

33... 

Hey Keebs- I have a birfday comin up soon.  Whatcha gonna git me?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't that old.....but I like seatbelts





Seatbelts are good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



<that's my girl>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You ain't old Keebs. '
> In fact you ain't caught up with me yet.


I'll hit the big "5-0" this October............ hard to believe, half a century on God's Green Earth!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Just out of curiousity, who is the oldest in here?


 I know there are other's that have you beat even!  Which I think is awesome to want to keep up via internet & such at "older" ages!!  I applaud them!! 



Tuffdawg said:


> 31






Nicodemus said:


> Not quite as hairy as I was yesterday. They shaved part of my chest when they ran an EKG on me. They had to use a chainsaw though, to do it!!!


   



pbradley said:


> 135


Mornin Phillip! 



Jeff C. said:


> I ain't that old.....but I like seatbelts


 lordy, you & them seatbelts!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about rubbin` some green persimmon juice on top, to see if it will draw some of that hair on back up there.


Let me know how that works out for ya!  Oh & I have a few tree's if ya need more juice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Alright you!! Look up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just out of curiousity, who is the oldest in here?



I may not answer on the grounds that it will depress me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Have i told ya'll how much i hate being on call before?
beep beep beep.... Gotta run. See ya later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

35.....with some 18 in me......what???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I may not answer on the grounds that it will depress me.



HHHMMM........ Do we have an answer to Nics question.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 33...
> 
> Hey Keebs- I have a birfday comin up soon.  Whatcha gonna git me?


It's a surprize!! ssshhhhhshshshssshhhhhhh! 



Nicodemus said:


> Seatbelts are good!


 I *had* to wear one as a bus driver, but my "unruly" kids (the few I had) didn't   My personal vehicle SHOULD = MY decision! 



Nicodemus said:


> Alright you!! Look up!


 who, what? where? when? 



rhbama3 said:


> I may not answer on the grounds that it will depress me.



Aaawww, go ahead, then we'll cheer ya up!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Have i told ya'll how much i hate being on call before?
> beep beep beep.... Gotta run. See ya later!



Dat's ok, hon, run along, I'm sure Bubbette will be along shortly..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I may not answer on the grounds that it will depress me.



Misery loves company...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> who, what? where? when?





She knows.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She knows.



ok, didn't think you were referring to me, but I wanted to be sure!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

So.... chick-fil-a is my number one fast food place to visit... and i love spicy chicken sammiches... and today they start serving their version of the spicy chicken sammich.  Guess I will go get a couple for lunch. Just in case there are any other chick-fil-a'ers out there...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ya know angelina isnt a red head.



No she's not, but she's hawt!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I may not answer on the grounds that it will depress me.



Oh, he's not that old. I'm older than he is and I'm not as old as some of you. He's just feeling all that pointless hog hunting this weekend - makes him feel old.

Vegetarian!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So.... chick-fil-a is my number one fast food place to visit... and i love spicy chicken sammiches... and today they start serving their version of the spicy chicken sammich.  Guess I will go get a couple for lunch. Just in case there are any other chick-fil-a'ers out there...



I love chik-fil-a.  And seat belts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Oh, he's not that old. I'm older than he is and I'm not as old as some of you. He's just feeling all that pointless hog hunting this weekend - makes him feel old.
> 
> Vegetarian!





Kinda hard on the old man, ain`t you?


----------



## Swede (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> No she's not, but she's hawt!



Not since Gia


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I love chik-fil-a.  And seat belts.



well ima gonna eat my sammich, text and not wear a seatbelt today on my way back to work.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> These pics are the result of our weekend sweatin and gettin sunburnt and watchin game after game. Our team won the regional championship going undefeated.
> 
> ...



WOOHOOOO Way to go Sam!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda hard on the old man, ain`t you?



Only because he asked to renew the hunting lease where he's killed nothing this year. During deer and turkey season, he said he didn't even see anything. Why does he want to hunt somewhere where there aint nothing to hunt?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Only because he asked to renew the hunting lease where he's killed nothing this year. During deer and turkey season, he said he didn't even see anything. Why does he want to hunt somewhere where there aint nothing to hunt?





Maybe it`s because those woods are so purty. It might be that the peace and tranquility of the place has an allure to it. Maybe the soothin` sound of the wind in the trees settles his troubled mind. Maybe...


This ain`t workin`, is it? I better hush now...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Oh, he's not that old. I'm older than he is and I'm not as old as some of you. He's just feeling all that pointless hog hunting this weekend - makes him feel old.
> 
> Vegetarian!


So how old IS he then??? 



Bubbette said:


> Only because he asked to renew the hunting lease where he's killed nothing this year. During deer and turkey season, he said he didn't even see anything. Why does he want to hunt somewhere where there aint nothing to hunt?



 I'd put in to change the scenery!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe it`s because those woods are so purty. It might be that the peace and tranquility of the place has an allure to it. Maybe the soothin` sound of the wind in the trees settles his troubled mind. Maybe...
> 
> 
> This ain`t workin`, is it? I better hush now...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well ima gonna eat my sammich, text and _not wear a seatbelt today on my way back to work. _




PB, if only she had said that


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> No she's not, but she's hawt!



 ummmmmaaaaa............. yeah


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

off fer skoolin yall try an knock thisin out so I can spend an hour seein if yall forgot the question asked or jus didnt like the answer so posted one you'd like better


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/I]
> 
> PB, if only she had said that



So you got the PM, too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> So you got the PM, too?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe it`s because those woods are so purty. It might be that the peace and tranquility of the place has an allure to it. Maybe the soothin` sound of the wind in the trees settles his troubled mind. Maybe...
> 
> 
> This ain`t workin`, is it? I better hush now...



No, it aint workin'. He can get scenery for a lot cheaper than a huntin' lease.



Keebs said:


> So how old IS he then???
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put in to change the scenery!!



He's 46, but feels 80 today. 

Oh, he also wants to change the scenery and get 2 other leases. He says he wants one for turkeys, one for deer, and one for hogs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, it aint workin'. He can get scenery for a lot cheaper than a huntin' lease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aw heckfire, you can`t ever have too many places to hunt. Let him get all three places. 











Robert, you owe me!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, it aint workin'. He can get scenery for a lot cheaper than a huntin' lease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say WHAT???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> off fer skoolin yall try an knock thisin out so I can spend an hour seein if yall forgot the question asked or jus didnt like the answer so posted one you'd like better



Have a good 'un Hankus!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw heckfire, you can`t ever have too many places to hunt. Let him get all three places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nic, don't be gettin' on my bad side. I bet I could get a WOW mutiny started. 

Or is this the drugs talkin'?



Keebs said:


> Say WHAT???



I think Bubba's gonna have to get a couple more jobs!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nic, don't be gettin' on my bad side. I bet I could get a WOW mutiny started.
> 
> Or is this the drugs talkin'?
> 
> ...





Them WOWS ain`t gonna mutiny! They love me too much!! 

Just in case though, I need to take more pills now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, it aint workin'. He can get scenery for a lot cheaper than a huntin' lease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a good thing that i like you. Now get to work!
Oh, and e-mail me the map of the hunting lease like you were SUPPOSED TO last night. I gotta figure out where to put the new feeders and stands once i buy them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey...you southerners gettin' these COOL temps and breezes yet???

Dang it feels great out here!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a good thing that i like you. Now get to work!
> Oh, and e-mail me the map of the hunting lease like you were SUPPOSED TO last night. I gotta figure out where to put the new feeders and stands once i buy them.



Where'd you get another job? Someone's gotta pay for your hobbies. 

Oh, and I am workin'. I work from the puter, remember? I get to sit in the recliner and get paid.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw heckfire, you can`t ever have too many places to hunt. Let him get all three places.
> 
> Robert, you owe me!!!


   



Bubbette said:


> Nic, don't be gettin' on my bad side. I bet I could get a WOW mutiny started.
> 
> Or is this the drugs talkin'?
> 
> *I think Bubba's gonna have to get a couple more jobs!*



 Then we make sure one of those leases has a river going through it for us to go fishing & swimming in!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then we make sure one of those leases has a river going through it for us to go fishing & swimming in!



That sounds good. 

Nic, anything in the forum rules say I can't take up a collection to help pay for Bubba's huntin' lease so long as I let people come fish in the river that runs through it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> Nic, anything in the forum rules say I can't take up a collection to help pay for Bubba's huntin' lease so long as I let people come fish in the river that runs through it?





Help yourself!! I`ll even throw in $20 to start it off. What is the name of the river??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Them WOWS ain`t gonna mutiny! They love me too much!!
> 
> Just in case though, I need to take more pills now...


 you better being following those 'scription directions!!



rhbama3 said:


> It's a good thing that i like you. Now get to work!
> Oh, and e-mail me the map of the hunting lease like you were SUPPOSED TO last night. I gotta figure out where to put the new feeders and stands once i buy them.


Wow, did ya'll hear that????????  Now I know what cyber sailing skillets sound like!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey...you southerners gettin' these COOL temps and breezes yet???
> 
> Dang it feels great out here!!!


Haven't had a chance to go out............ 



Bubbette said:


> Where'd you get another job? Someone's gotta pay for your hobbies.
> 
> Oh, and I am workin'. I work from the puter, remember? I get to sit in the recliner and get paid.



I wish I could do my job like yours!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Help yourself!! I`ll even throw in $20 to start it off. What is the name of the river??



Awright! Nic's gotten things started. Anyone want to contribute to Bubba's huntin' lease? We'll make sure there's a river there and anyone who contributes can go fishin' and swimmin' anytime they want. I'm sure Bubba won't mind a few folks playin' by the river while he hunts.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you better being following those 'scription directions!!
> 
> 
> Wow, did ya'll hear that????????  Now I know what cyber sailing skillets sound like!!
> ...



Yea, them skillets is a flyin'! All you need to do a job like mine is a nursing license and a doctorate degree. They's easy to come by, but that degree can get expensive.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I gotta go for a bit. One of the big perks of my job is I get to spend time with my kids. Jennifer is in class today and we go to lunch on her class days. See y'all later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette, you`re a nurse. I need pills!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You go Tuffysista!   Don't forget to soak in tea, that'll help the burn!! (No sugar, just steep some tea, add to the tub water!)
> 
> 
> G'Mornin B, B & B Bro!!
> ...


Mornin....afternoon....and we will see about evening.



Nicodemus said:


> Just out of curiousity, who is the oldest in here?



34yr most days but then I have those 21yr days as well.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmmm I think its about nap time!! Maybe lunch first though!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Help yourself!! I`ll even throw in $20 to start it off. What is the name of the river??


Flint??? 



Bubbette said:


> Awright! Nic's gotten things started. Anyone want to contribute to Bubba's huntin' lease? We'll make sure there's a river there and anyone who contributes can go fishin' and swimmin' anytime they want. I'm sure Bubba won't mind a few folks playin' by the river while he hunts.


  naawww, he won't mind!   



Bubbette said:


> Yea, them skillets is a flyin'! All you need to do a job like mine is a nursing license and a doctorate degree. They's easy to come by, but that degree can get expensive.


I'll keep my job, just do it from my house........... find this & order it, check, print off this roster, check, hhhhmmm, wonder if they'd let me run a phone line to the house......... If the director there?  hhhmmm, don't recon it would work afterall! 



Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go for a bit. One of the big perks of my job is I get to spend time with my kids. Jennifer is in class today and we go to lunch on her class days. See y'all later.


 Later Bubbettesista!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Bubbette, you`re a nurse. I need pills!!!


hold on, I'll send ya my wish list too.............. 



YaraG. said:


> Mornin....afternoon....and we will see about evening.
> 34yr most days but then I have those 21yr days as well.






deerehauler said:


> Hmmmm I think its about nap time!! Maybe lunch first though!


Slim!!! Hey darlin', how's that minnie me of your's doing??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Flint???
> 
> 
> naawww, he won't mind!
> ...



Just got done ridin his gator and gettin ready for lunch and then we are both headed to nap time.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Yara............ I have a foot phobia and that avatar really freaks me out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Just got done ridin his gator and gettin ready for lunch and then we are both headed to nap time.



Dang it...You makin me sweepy


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yara............ I have a foot phobia and that avatar really freaks me out.


Tuffyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Dang it...You makin me sweepy



Yep gotta get ready for a night of work!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Tuffyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep gotta get ready for a night of work!



 hi ya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Just got done ridin his gator and gettin ready for lunch and then we are both headed to nap time.


I read where you explained your avatar to some one, that was toooo cute!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang it...You makin me sweepy



 you too????    I guess my lunch isn't gonna help......... pork chop casserole, rice and gravy and fresh maters............. and for later, red velvet cake with Italian cream cheese icing w/ pecans............  and I wonder why I can't loose weight???


----------



## Swede (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yara............ I have a foot phobia and that avatar really freaks me out.



What did the feets do to ya??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I read where you explained your avatar to some one, that was toooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> you too????    I guess my lunch isn't gonna help......... pork chop casserole, rice and gravy and fresh maters............. and for later, red velvet cake with Italian cream cheese icing w/ pecans............  and I wonder why I can't loose weight???





How much will you take for that cake?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How much will you take for that cake?



You get to feeling better, I'll be sure to get some to ya! 
I think an extra one went to the freezer, along with a chocolate pound cake & a key lime one.............. know where all the eggs go now??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I read where you explained your avatar to some one, that was toooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> you too????    I guess my lunch isn't gonna help......... pork chop casserole, rice and gravy and fresh maters............. and for later, red velvet cake with Italian cream cheese icing w/ pecans............  and I wonder why I can't loose weight???


Wooooo red velvet cake my favorite next to cheesecake


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wooooo red velvet cake my favorite next to cheesecake



mine too!


----------



## Otis (Jun 7, 2010)

I like seatbelts.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think my alcohol stream has blood in it. That would explain the head ache I got, right??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

I LOVE seatbelts.


----------



## Swede (Jun 7, 2010)

I to am a big fan of seatbelts


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 7, 2010)

Otis said:


> I like seatbelts.





BBQBOSS said:


> I LOVE seatbelts.





Swede said:


> I to am a big fan of seatbelts



The "Click it or Ticket" text with the "healthy" model??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yara............ I have a foot phobia and that avatar really freaks me out.



We must cure you of your foot phobia.....get ready for the revolving avatars


----------



## Swede (Jun 7, 2010)

I smell fritos


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I think my alcohol stream has blood in it. That would explain the head ache I got, right??





Benji314 said:


> The "Click it or Ticket" text with the "healthy" model??



Correct on both accounts.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We must cure you of your foot phobia.....get ready for the revolving avatarsView attachment 533250



Tell Troy i think his ankle tat is just "Mahhhvelous".


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Swede said:


> I smell fritos



You most certainly do NOT! Don't forget....Sugar And Spice And Everything 
Nice! ! ! ! !


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Tell Troy i think his ankle tat is just "Mahhhvelous".



Those are his.... he has purtier feet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

What is goin` on in here, huh??? 

And what`s with all them feet??


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Back from running errands and eating lunch with Jennifer. I wish I had an extra $5000. Saw a cute little Ford Focus hatchback with only 80,000 miles I would get for Mini Me. This sharing a car with her means I'm stuck at home most of the time.

Nic, they didn't give you any purdy pills at the big house?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Back from running errands and eating lunch with Jennifer. I wish I had an extra $5000. Saw a cute little Ford Focus hatchback with only 80,000 miles I would get for Mini Me. This sharing a car with her means I'm stuck at home most of the time.
> 
> Nic, they didn't give you any purdy pills at the big house?





They sure didn`t!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They sure didn`t!!!



How bout cough syrup? They give you anything for your cough?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> How bout cough syrup? They give you anything for your cough?



I did get cough syrup.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did get cough syrup.



If you have a prescription cough syrup, you can't have any purdy pills. The cough syrup should be helping you sleep pretty good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If you have a prescription cough syrup, you can't have any purdy pills. The cough syrup should be helping you sleep pretty good.



It`s doin` a purty good job.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s doin` a purty good job.



Hate to tell you this, but it takes a little while to get over bronchitis. You probably won't feel much better until the middle to end of next week. It's not something that goes away very quickly. I know that's not what you want to hear, but remember, if you mind Keebs, you'll get better quicker (cause you won't have any skillets upside your head).


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hate to tell you this, but it takes a little while to get over bronchitis. You probably won't feel much better until the middle to end of next week. It's not something that goes away very quickly. I know that's not what you want to hear, but remember, if you mind Keebs, you'll get better quicker (cause you won't have any skillets upside your head).



I didn`t know it would take that long!! Thanks for that info! I might as well settle in for the long haul.

Keebs? I ain`t skeered of her!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hate to tell you this, but it takes a little while to get over bronchitis. You probably won't feel much better until the middle to end of next week. It's not something that goes away very quickly. I know that's not what you want to hear, but remember, if you mind Keebs, you'll get better quicker (cause you won't have any skillets upside your head).


I just say "the word" I don't actually do it............ 



Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t know it would take that long!! Thanks for that info! I might as well settle in for the long haul.
> 
> Keebs? I ain`t skeered of her!



No, but I know how to get a rise outta ya............lemme see, where'd I put The Redheads number..........................................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I just say "the word" I don't actually do it............
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I know how to get a rise outta ya............lemme see, where'd I put The Redheads number..........................................




HEY!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t know it would take that long!! Thanks for that info! I might as well settle in for the long haul.
> 
> Keebs? I ain`t skeered of her!



Well, you didn't get that sick over night, so you won't get better overnight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, you didn't get that sick over night, so you won't get better overnight.



Yea, this started a week ago, then Wednesday night I got wet at work, so that didn`t help none probably. Friday is when it knocked me off my feet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Ain`t they no "miracle magic medicine"?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t they no "miracle magic medicine"?



I just realized that today is not Friday (sorry). It  will probably take you about a week to feel better. I got my days mixed up.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!!






Bubbette said:


> Well, you didn't get that sick over night, so you won't get better overnight.


 Tell'em Bubbette, tell'em............. 



Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t they no "miracle magic medicine"?



Nope............. hey, YOU'RE the toughornergrouchyone, you can tough it out!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t they no "miracle magic medicine"?



Nope, no miracle magic medicine. But don't worry, if I invent one I'll cut you a break on the price.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I just realized that today is not Friday (sorry). It  will probably take you about a week to feel better. I got my days mixed up.





A week is still too long. I got stuff to do, fish to catch, work, garden that needs tendin`.  I missed the Quack supper because of this mess. 

If I don`t do right, is there a chance it will get worse?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Afternoon Folks


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> A week is still too long. I got stuff to do, fish to catch, work, garden that needs tendin`.  I missed the Quack supper because of this mess.
> 
> If I don`t do right, is there a chance it will get worse?



Absolutely! The last thing you want is a relapse that goes into pneumonia. Be a good boy and you will get better. Don't be a good boy and you will end up in the hospital.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Absolutely! The last thing you want is a relapse that goes into pneumonia. Be a good boy and you will get better. Don't be a good boy and you will end up in the hospital.





You remind me of The Redhead and Keebs. Yes Ma`am, I`ll behave... 

And thank you for the advice, Miss Helen. I will follow it. Count on that!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You remind me of The Redhead and Keebs. Yes Ma`am, I`ll behave...
> 
> And thank you for the advice, Miss Helen. I will follow it. Count on that!



I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey RM. How are you today?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is goin` on in here, huh???
> 
> And what`s with all them feet??



I'm being a friend ... helping someone get over their feet phobia


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I don`t do right, is there a chance it will get worse?


 The biggest ***DUH** *I can muster!!



Bubbette said:


> Absolutely! The last thing you want is a relapse that goes into pneumonia. Be a good boy and you will get better. Don't be a good boy and you will end up in the hospital.


*whew* I am SOOO glad you're back around again!!  



Nicodemus said:


> You remind me of The Redhead and Keebs. Yes Ma`am, I`ll behave...
> 
> And thank you for the advice, Miss Helen. I will follow it. Count on that!


Hey Nic, Bubbette's WAY smarter than I am, and I'm willing to bet, as good a "badger" as I am............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon Folks



Hiya Kim!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm being a friend ... helping someone get over their feet phobia





If you want to help a friend, look around. I`m bein` ganged up on here!!  

J/K Ladies!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want to help a friend, look around. I`m bein` ganged up on here!!
> 
> J/K Ladies!!



Hey Keebs, think we can get the rest of the WOWs to show Nic what it really means to be ganged up on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want to help a friend, look around. I`m bein` ganged up on here!!
> 
> J/K Ladies!!


We know you love it! 



Bubbette said:


> Hey Keebs, think we can get the rest of the WOWs to show Nic what it really means to be ganged up on?


I think something could be arranged................ my fingers are ready, just say the word................ 



Nicodemus said:


> Hi!


Mmmhhhmm, I love to see you walkin backards..........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Nic they are makin sure your all better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

I`m just settin` here healin`...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey RM. How are you today?





Keebs said:


> Hiya Kim!!



Hello Ladies...  Hope ya'lls day has been a good one.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok Guys and Gals..  I got this Idea at DOG II and this is the first proto-type.  Tell me what ya think...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hello Ladies...  Hope ya'lls day has been a good one.


YOU try keeping Nic settled down & behaving all day & get back with me! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok Guys and Gals..  I got this Idea at DOG II and this is the first proto-type.  Tell me what ya think...



I Likey, I have the one they sell to go with it, but I loves the leather............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Howdy Kim. Nice work!

Ladies...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Kim. Nice work!
> 
> Ladies...



 Think you can behave long enough for me to get home, get chores done & check back in on you?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I think my alcohol stream has blood in it. That would explain the head ache I got, right??



possibly


howdy yall


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> possibly
> 
> 
> howdy yall



you all caught up now?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok Guys and Gals..  I got this Idea at DOG II and this is the first proto-type.  Tell me what ya think...



leathers cool, but mine got a string on it so when i tote it in Im like a rednek Flavo Flav


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you all caught up now?



yes and beer beer beer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you all caught up now?



hehe jus now seed you was pokin me dont do that it hurts


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Think you can behave long enough for me to get home, get chores done & check back in on you?





It`s gonna be tough, but I promise to be nice.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks for the input.  It was thought that by hanging on a belt the aroma would rise up around where it's needed...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> thanks for the input.  It was thought that by hanging on a belt the aroma would rise up around where it's needed...



that sounds good, but my belt is full an that why I wear it round my neck, plus that makes it easier to hang when I get to my huntin spot


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> thanks for the input.  It was thought that by hanging on a belt the aroma would rise up around where it's needed...



Kim,

It will the only issue I have with them is when I go fishing and am in shorts,if it is on your belt the legs are defenseless ( if I fish this way I lean it against a pole or something)...The leather looks great though and for getting it to and fro it will work!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yes and beer beer beer





Hankus said:


> hehe jus now seed you was pokin me dont do that it hurts


it's a "soft"  you shoulda gigggled! 



Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna be tough, but I promise to be nice.


Ok, since you didn't say "Trust Me", Imma gonna head to the house then................... 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> thanks for the input.  It was thought that by hanging on a belt the aroma would rise up around where it's needed...



UUhhh, Kim?  I don't wear belts.......... but my britches has belt loops, need a way to clip it on them............ just an idea.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Kim,
> 
> It will the only issue I have with them is when I go fishing and am in shorts,if it is on your belt the legs are defenseless ( if I fish this way I lean it against a pole or something)...The leather looks great though and for getting it to and fro it will work!!!



Ditto here............... ankle strap???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

What in the world have ya'll been up to today?
Quit trying to "help me"!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ditto here............... ankle strap???



Only problem w/ that is the heat....I can sit in air conditioning and still sweat,I don't need a little heater helping me out...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubba's home and he says he LOVES my sig line.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world have ya'll been up to today?
> Quit trying to "help me"!!!




Don't worry about it....I do have some fishing equipment you might be interested in


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> it's a "soft"  you shoulda gigggled!
> 
> 
> I tried but you jus poked me again


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

I dont care who ya are... this some funny stuff right thar!  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aACDKyAYWsQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aACDKyAYWsQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba's home and he says he LOVES my sig line.



Me thinks there may be some truth stretching going on here?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, since you didn't say "Trust Me", Imma gonna head to the house then...................



I`m learnin`...   




rhbama3 said:


> What in the world have ya'll been up to today?
> Quit trying to "help me"!!!







BBQBOSS said:


> I dont care who ya are... this some funny stuff right thar!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aACDKyAYWsQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aACDKyAYWsQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





We want to see you do an imitation of this at WAR IV. I`ll furnish enough dressed fryers to feed us.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey,Hey,Hey
been busy the last few days,finally got the rabbit hutch done.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't worry about it....I do have some fishing equipment you might be interested in



I'll answer for him. Nope, he's not interested. He has more than he can ever use. In fact, I may be sellin' off some of his soon to buy Mini Me a car.



chuckb7718 said:


> Me thinks there may be some truth stretching going on here?



Me? Sweet lil innocent me? Never!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey,Hey,Hey
> been busy the last few days,finally got the rabbit hutch done.



Looks well built....now....what you gonna do wid the bunnies?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m learnin`...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A'ight!  But only if yall sing the parts that those lil chilluns sang! !


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 7, 2010)

howdy folks.......... ok you may proceed


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> A'ight!  But only if yall sing the parts that those lil chilluns sang! !





You got a deal!!!! I`ll scratch up enough of us to do some real sangin`!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Me? Sweet lil innocent me? Never!



You were grinnin' when you typed that, weren't you?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey,Hey,Hey
> been busy the last few days,finally got the rabbit hutch done.



pretty slick hope they dont eat too much of the wood like my sisters did, she had to put em up in all wire cages


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey everyone!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy folks.......... ok you may proceed




Howdy Andy!  




chuckb7718 said:


> You were grinnin' when you typed that, weren't you?





Mr. Bryant.  




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!



How you are, Miss Karen?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 7, 2010)

Alright good folks....the dog is presenting us with the aromas of need....reckon I need to take him out!

Glad to see you're on the mend, Nic!

See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!



howdy


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Looks well built....now....what you gonna do wid the bunnies?


Training beagle pups and selling the the little hoppers when they arrive


Hankus said:


> pretty slick hope they dont eat too much of the wood like my sisters did, she had to put em up in all wire cages



I've got most of the wood outside the wire or painted


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How you are, Miss Karen?



Hey Nicodemus!!! I'm doing good, but how are you doing? I hope you're taking care of yourself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Nicodemus!!! I'm doing good, but how are you doing? I hope you're taking care of yourself.





I am. I got the best nurses you could imagine, and they`re all right here, makin` sure I do what I`m supposed to be doin`.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, more ideas a foatin"  Let me go see what I can do with them...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I am. I got the best nurses you could imagine, and they`re all right here, makin` sure I do what I`m supposed to be doin`.



It's always good when you have someone taking care of ya.  Tanner had bronchitis once when he was a year old. His fever got up to 104.7, took him to the ER. They done all kinds of blood tests and 2 xrays before they finally figured out it was bronchitis. Tanner felt bad for a while.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

livin like a bachelor                 beans and taters out of a pot, garlic bread and strychlene


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Roll-call...... evening ya'll


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2010)

*boo !!!!*


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Roll-call...... evening ya'll



evenin spinnin avvy          see you on a feets kick rite now


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Andy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



howdy nic,sounds like your getting back to speed.glad to know take care.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Carter was one happy baby on Saturday night... He likes to be held.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin spinnin avvy          see you on a feets kick rite now



Someone has a foot phobia so i'm curing him!

Ppsssst. I hate my feet!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Redneck M I liked the last av better


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Someone has a foot phobia so i'm curing him!
> 
> Ppsssst. I hate my feet!



seed that bout 2 pages back, but its early so spect to see bout 35 or so by the end of the week


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We must cure you of your foot phobia.....get ready for the revolving avatarsView attachment 533250



Sweet baby jesus.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Nic
Got any ideas on this one?
It came wandering thru a neighbors yard,I'm thinking someone's pet got loose.
Weighs about 40lbs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

It`s a type of gopher, but not like one I`ve ever seen. Let me find Germag. He needs to see this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Carter was one happy baby on Saturday night... He likes to be held.
> 
> View attachment 533296



Carter is a handsome devil and he knows it. That guy holding him looks just like Tom Selleck........ only different. 

Boy, i didn't realize how sunburned i was.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a type of gopher, but not like one I`ve ever seen. Let me find Germag. He needs to see this.



It's over 2ft long


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff, make a thread inthe Campfire, with this tortoise in it. I`ll make sure that Germag and Rip 18 see it. They`ll know what it is. I done got curious about it. Got to be an escapee.


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's over 2ft long



how did it taste?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, make a thread inthe Campfire, with this tortoise in it. I`ll make sure that Germag and Rip 18 see it. They`ll know what it is. I done got curious about it. Got to be an escapee.



I'll do it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Carter is a handsome devil and he knows it. That guy holding him looks just like Tom Selleck........ only different.
> 
> Boy, i didn't realize how sunburned i was.



Thank you!!! Tom Selleck... I knew you reminded me of someone, only different. 

Sunburn... That's why you were glowing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a type of gopher, but not like one I`ve ever seen. Let me find Germag. He needs to see this.



I just did a quick google search. Looks like Jeff has found somebodys pet "Sulcatta Tortoise". Native of Africa but sold in pet stores.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just did a quick google search. Looks like Jeff has found somebodys pet "Sulcatta Tortoise". Native of Africa but sold in pet stores.





That rascal could dig a hole big enough for a grown man to hide in.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Nic
> Got any ideas on this one?
> It came wandering thru a neighbors yard,I'm thinking someone's pet got loose.
> Weighs about 40lbs



Looks like the ones they have caged up at ChehawCan't remember what kind they were.



Mornin Folks.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Carter is a handsome devil and he knows it. That guy holding him looks just like Tom Selleck........ only different.
> 
> Boy, i didn't realize how sunburned i was.



I agree, hte guy holding Carter looks like something, but I wasn't thinking Tom Selleck (unless he's gotten real old lately).


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That rascal could dig a hole big enough for a grown man to hide in.



what do you think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what do you think?





I`m kinda like Slip. I bet it would be delicious. 

Oops, I shoulda waited for the pic! It does look like the same kind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m kinda like Slip. I bet it would be delicious.
> 
> Oops, I shoulda waited for the pic! It does look like the same kind.



Sorry about that. It said picture was uploaded but it didn't post.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks.



mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Carter was one happy baby on Saturday night... He likes to be held.
> 
> View attachment 533296





I like that shirt that Carter is wearin`!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what do you think?



That's it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m kinda like Slip. I bet it would be delicious.



take a warshpot to cook that rascal in


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that shirt that Carter is wearin`!!



Grumpy. He needs to be wearing it right now.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok folks, I am back.  For those that talked, I listened.  How does this version stack up??  No belt loop but used a clip type hook instead


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Nic
> Got any ideas on this one?
> It came wandering thru a neighbors yard,I'm thinking someone's pet got loose.
> Weighs about 40lbs



African Spurthigh.  


My dad had one that my brother (who used to own a petshop) gave him. They LOVE fresh strawberries and turnip greens and will eat them right out of your hand. 

They also like to tunnel under huge shops and risk causing the concrete flooring to cave in. 

"Baby" now resides at Wild Adventures in the Tortoise exhibit. 

She was SPOILED ROTTEN!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok folks, I am back.  For those that talked, I listened.  How does this version stack up??  No belt loop but used a clip type hook instead



ats pretty close there, but why do away with the top strap of leather


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> African Spurthigh.
> 
> 
> My dad had one that my brother (who used to own a petshop) gave him. They LOVE fresh strawberries and turnip greens and will eat them right out of your hand.
> ...




Yep you got it Bugsy,
It is an African spurred sulcata tortoise imported and sold as pets in America.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> African Spurthigh.
> 
> 
> My dad had one that my brother (who used to own a petshop) gave him. They LOVE fresh strawberries and turnip greens and will eat them right out of your hand.
> ...



We are trying to find someone to take it.........I can ship it to you right?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ats pretty close there, but why do away with the top strap of leather



I made up like 3 different patterns and I just mixed em up a bit


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> We are trying to find someone to take it.........I can ship it to you right?



MMMMMM.....turtle soup


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

If I had some way to keep this thing until Oct.
I'd bring it to FPG for the tradin blanket


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If I had some way to keep this thing until Oct.
> I'd bring it to FPG for the tradin blanket



You should just go drop it off at Quack's. He said he was wanting a new pet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> We are trying to find someone to take it.........I can ship it to you right?



Oh heck no!   

They're great pets as far as low maintenance but they are destructive as an armadillo on yards.  

Super sweet, once they realize you're gonna feed em, they'll follow you around like a dog.  

I can tell you that they prefer the already chopped and bagged turnips over having to chomp at whole stalks.  

Dad was in the hospital and mom asked me to go get some turnips and feed Baby. I just grabbed a bag of already chopped, ready to eat, greens and fed those to her along with her strawberries. Sat there for almost two hours letting that reptile nibble from my hand.  Boy was I in the doghouse after that. She wouldn't touch non-cut turnips after that and wouldn't eat her strawberries out of her bowl anymore. She refused to eat unless she was hand fed.  

How was I supposed to know she was being fed from a dog's bowl?  I thought that was their chihuahua's water bowl.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

we have found tortise a home,going to take him here
http://www.pettitpreserve.org/


----------



## Swede (Jun 7, 2010)

MMMM tortoise kabobs. Yummm


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Drivelers  How yall doin this evenin?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Drivelers  How yall doin this evenin?



mernin snowy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

howdy snowy


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Drivelers  How yall doin this evenin?




stuffed slap full of peach ice cream.


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Drivelers  How yall doin this evenin?



Howdy.

hows your Son been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Whew....I'm tired after reading all of that

I wish we still had the DD

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mernin snowy


Mernin Hankus 


Sterlo58 said:


> howdy snowy


Hey Neil 


pbradley said:


> stuffed slap full of peach ice cream.


just gimme da peaches 



slip said:


> Howdy.
> 
> hows your Son been?


Hey Slip 

He's been good, thanks. Still ornery  He's all excited bout da chicken coop... we got some lumber the other day and have a plan sketched out    He's pretty adamant about a rooster so we can have a "wake up alarm" "rofl:  



Jeff C. said:


> Whew....I'm tired after reading all of that
> 
> I wish we still had the DD
> 
> Hello everyone!!!


Hey Jeff  Get "the" chore done?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> just gimme da peaches




Sweetie, you ARE da peach.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Sweetie, you ARE da peach.



  now thats a funny if I ever heard one


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> we have found tortise a home,going to take him here
> http://www.pettitpreserve.org/




When I met the lady and seen the Obama sticker,I knew she had no sense.
I explained to her on the phone exactly what I was bringing.When I get there,she says she is gonna release it in the lakeidiot.
Change of plans for the tortise,it's now going here
http://www.pettitcreekfarms.com/
no relation to the preserve


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Hankus
> 
> Hey Neil
> just gimme da peaches
> ...



Pics of the chicken coop when you get going on it

Snowy.....I done lost track of which time


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> When I met the lady and seen the Obama sticker,I knew she had no sense.
> I explained to her on the phone exactly what I was bringing.When I get there,she says she is gonna release it in the lakeidiot.
> Change of plans for the tortise,it's now going here
> http://www.pettitcreekfarms.com/
> no relation to the preserve


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> When I met the lady and seen the Obama sticker,I knew she had no sense.
> I explained to her on the phone exactly what I was bringing.When I get there,she says she is gonna release it in the lakeidiot.
> Change of plans for the tortise,it's now going here
> http://www.pettitcreekfarms.com/
> no relation to the preserve


 paint a number and flames on the tortise and put it in a race?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



howdy.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Pics of the chicken coop when you get going on it
> 
> Snowy.....I done lost track of which time


Oh yes, most definetly  Will post progress pics. I can work on this in the heat... no respirator or grinder required  

Come cut the grass here  the guy aint been here in a couple weeks, my yard looks like a jungle  I don't even wanna mantion the dog pen  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Karen!!! 

Carter is such a doll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey SGG!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


> paint a number and flames on the tortise and put it in a race?
> 
> 
> howdy.



Hey Slip! How are you doing? Feelin good today?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Karen!!!
> 
> Carter is such a doll!



Hey Snowy!!!

Thank you! 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey SGG!!!



Hey Jeff! How are you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



Do I have to answer???


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay I am up and at work ready for another wonderful night of work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I am up and at work ready for another wonderful night of work




Good....I get to make you sweepy now



J/K....Good mornin'!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I am up and at work ready for another wonderful night of work



Hey DJ


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Do I have to answer???



Sure do!  



deerehauler said:


> Okay I am up and at work ready for another wonderful night of work



_Really_!?! That is interesting. Let me go grap my popcorn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

What's going on in here!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I am up and at work ready for another wonderful night of work



Dj
gonna be ruff at my place,I didn't get a nap today.Hopefully it's nice and quiet


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here!!



ain't tellin,you'll have to read all the posts


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good....I get to make you sweepy now
> 
> 
> 
> J/K....Good mornin'!!!


Oh its monday so it will not take much and mornin or evening not sure what it is for you !



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ



Hey ya Snowyy!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> _Really_!?! That is interesting. Let me go grap my popcorn.



Better watch someone dont grap that corn outta your hands


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dj
> gonna be ruff at my place,I didn't get a nap today.Hopefully it's nice and quiet



Maybe you can get a chance to run that loader there!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here!!



Evenin Mitch


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip! How are you doing? Feelin good today?



spent too much time in the sun lately i guess, been poundin a little. gunna see the heart Doc tomorow and go from there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here!!


Hey  Mitch  


slip said:


> spent too much time in the sun lately i guess, been poundin a little. gunna see the heart Doc tomorow and go from there.



Good luck tomorrow Slip


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here!!



Can you keep a secret???



deerehauler said:


> Better watch someone dont grap that corn outta your hands



 Nuh-uh!!! 



slip said:


> spent too much time in the sun lately i guess, been poundin a little. gunna see the heart Doc tomorow and go from there.



What happened to takin it easy?  Keep us posted on what the doc says please and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ain't tellin,you'll have to read all the posts


Did Ya'll try to find the owners of the tortise!!



deerehauler said:


> Maybe you can get a chance to run that loader there!
> 
> 
> Evenin Mitch


Howdy DJ!!


----------



## trentb (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey  Mitch
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Slip


Hi.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey  Mitch


Hey Snowy!!.......Looks like y'all had a large time in TN!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can you keep a secret???


Sometimes!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


> spent too much time in the sun lately i guess, been poundin a little. gunna see the heart Doc tomorow and go from there.



Hey slip, do your best to "speak up" tomorrow, see how that goes over........... and let us know what the plan is, k? 

Now, where is 'Demus?!?! 

Hey ya'll!!  Everyone's been building stuff, so I did too today, took a big bird cage & "transformed it" into a crate for the puppy!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey  Mitch
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Slip


thanks!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can you keep a secret???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont do "Taking it easy" things to do and sun light a burning! thanks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did Ya'll try to find the owners of the tortise!!



nope,but we did find someone to take it.If I'd known earlier,I'd called germag,he has one.


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey slip, do your best to "speak up" tomorrow, see how that goes over........... and let us know what the plan is, k?
> 
> Now, where is 'Demus?!?!
> 
> Hey ya'll!!  Everyone's been building stuff, so I did too today, took a big bird cage & "transformed it" into a crate for the puppy!



will do, kinda nervous about this one.

he was here about a hour ago momma hen at work

pics?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff have you seen this yet??

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5001816&postcount=6


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sometimes!!



I can't tell you then! 



slip said:


> i dont do "Taking it easy" things to do and sun light a burning! thanks.



I am a pro at taking it easy. I can teach you!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff have you seen this yet??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5001816&postcount=6



YES


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


> will do, kinda nervous about this one.
> 
> he was here about a hour ago momma hen at work
> 
> pics?


Don't be, it's most likely gonna need to be a change in meds & you over doing it, just remember to speak up, if you don't talk they don't know...........
Yes, mamahen at work, he made me a promise before I left work! 
I'll get some pics later & get'em up tomorrow for ya.  Talk about "rednecked up"    this thing is!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't you then!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a pro at taking it easy. I can teach you!!!



Don't lie, you NEVER slow down!! 

ok bbl.............


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey slip, do your best to "speak up" tomorrow, see how that goes over........... and let us know what the plan is, k?
> 
> Now, where is 'Demus?!?!
> 
> Hey ya'll!!  Everyone's been building stuff, so I did too today, took a big bird cage & "transformed it" into a crate for the puppy!



Hey keebs and like slip said pics!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Keebs, I been good. 

Slip, you know how to git aholt of me. Let me know what the doctor says, you hear?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

trentb said:


> Hi.


Hey Trent  How you be?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.......Looks like y'all had a large time in TN!!
> 
> Sometimes!!


Oh heck yeah  we had such a good time, we're goin back at the end of the month too   Our Guide/Friend might have the other 4wheeler fixed by then, so we'll be able to go to some other places in the park too 

How yall doin?   to my TagSista!! 



Keebs said:


> Hey slip, do your best to "speak up" tomorrow, see how that goes over........... and let us know what the plan is, k?
> 
> Now, where is 'Demus?!?!
> 
> Hey ya'll!!  Everyone's been building stuff, so I did too today, took a big bird cage & "transformed it" into a crate for the puppy!


Hi Sista!  

Very Kewl! I gotta get a crate for Splat, she's outgrown her old one, and still not 100% house trained


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't lie, you NEVER slow down!!



I'm taking it easy right now!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, I been good.
> 
> Slip, you know how to git aholt of me. Let me know what the doctor says, you hear?



Hey Nick!  Glad yer on the mend  Do as the WOW's say, pneumonia is the pits, I've had it twice!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, I been good.
> 
> Slip, you know how to git aholt of me. Let me know what the doctor says, you hear?


 will do


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm taking it easy right now!!!



thats what this is? i think i could get used to this....



...right after i ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick!  Glad yer on the mend  Do as the WOW's say, pneumonia is the pits, I've had it twice!



Thanks Snow!     I`ll do whatever it takes to stay on Keebs good side.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't tell you then!
> 
> 
> 
> :






Jeff Raines said:


> YES






deerehauler said:


> Hey keebs and like slip said pics!


Yeah like he said where da pics!!.........You gonna get to keep the pup??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Speakin of Splat, she's been especially pitiful lately... last night, she was feelin a lil neglected, and decided her spot was on the bed, between Na and I


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Snow!     I`ll do whatever it takes to stay on Keebs good side.



Don't blame ya  Wrath of da WOW's, specially MamaKeebs aint nuttin to mess with


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

Another tortise pic,with me toting it,so you can see how big it is.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Another tortise pic,with me toting it,so you can see how big it is.



holy crap! 

My, my what a big tortise you have, Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here!!



Howdy Rutt!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Dj
> gonna be ruff at my place,I didn't get a nap today.Hopefully it's nice and quiet



ruh roh!!! Mornin' Jeff!!!



slip said:


> spent too much time in the sun lately i guess, been poundin a little. gunna see the heart Doc tomorow and go from there.





Keebs said:


> Don't be, it's most likely gonna need to be a change in meds & you over doing it, just remember to speak up, if you don't talk they don't know...........
> Yes, mamahen at work, he made me a promise before I left work!
> I'll get some pics later & get'em up tomorrow for ya.  Talk about "rednecked up"    this thing is!!
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see this


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what this is? i think i could get used to this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...right after i ....



This is taking it easy to me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, I been good.
> 
> Slip, you know how to git aholt of me. Let me know what the doctor says, you hear?


Howdy Nick glad to hear you're doing better!!..............Looks like the hens got you outnumbered better do as they say!!



SnowHunter said:


> Oh heck yeah  we had such a good time, we're goin back at the end of the month too   Our Guide/Friend might have the other 4wheeler fixed by then, so we'll be able to go to some other places in the park too
> 
> How yall doin?   to my TagSista!!


Sounds like fun!!.......Got to be cooler up there than it is around here!!............. sent to Tag!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

You got that right, Mitch!! I`m gonna stay on their good side!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Rutt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooops....meant to say Hello to you also slipster!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> holy crap!
> 
> My, my what a big tortise you have, Jeff


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

In case anyone wants to see some pics....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545365


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Rutt!!!


Hiya Jeff!!........Those were some good Reds You and Jared got on!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Another tortise pic,with me toting it,so you can see how big it is.



My gosh, it doesn't look that big in the other pics. 



SnowHunter said:


> holy crap!
> 
> My, my what a big tortise you have, Jeff



 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick glad to hear you're doing better!!..............Looks like the hens got you outnumbered better do as they say!!
> 
> Sounds like fun!!.......Got to be cooler up there than it is around here!!............. sent to Tag!!



Hey Mitch! When is FPG?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> holy crap!
> 
> My, my what a big tortise you have, Jeff





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My gosh, it doesn't look that big in the other pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ooooops....meant to say Hello to you also slipster!!!



Howdy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My gosh, it doesn't look that big in the other pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fall Primitive Gathering! 

Check it out in the Gatherings section


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right, Mitch!! I`m gonna stay on their good side!


Sometimes that works out for the best!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> In case anyone wants to see some pics....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545365


Pookie and Sugar Britches in the same Pic!!...........Dang That Shelby gets gets taller every time I see her!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Jeff!!........Those were some good Reds You and Jared got on!!



Thanks Mitch!!! I'm glad we were able to get down there before ALL the waters were closed



slip said:


> Howdy



What's up youngun!!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 7, 2010)

is this the Dremmel forum?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Fall Primitive Gathering!
> 
> Check it out in the Gatherings section



Aww man, you mean I gotta go find it. I'm taking it easy. Alright... I'll go find it to see what weekend it is.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My gosh, it doesn't look that big in the other pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


October 8,9, and 10th!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

FPG......... Not soon enough


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 7, 2010)

are there going to be any gatherings between now and the FPG? I missed DOG II, really regretting it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> is this the Dremmel forum?



We do a little dremmelin' round here from time to time....depending on how many beverages we've had


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> is this the Dremmel forum?


Drivvel........Not Dremmel........go back to skool and larn how to reed!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 7, 2010)

got to get ready for work.
be back in a bit


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> October 8,9, and 10th!!



Thanks! Unless Doug's folks change the dates, we have a reunion that weekend, here at our house so there's no way we could skip out on it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sometimes that works out for the best!!
> 
> Pookie and Sugar Britches in the same Pic!!...........Dang That Shelby gets gets taller every time I see her!!



SOMEtimes????


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Drivvel........Not Dremmel........go back to skool and larn how to reed!!




dont get too onry... Nic is on here and we'll get busted... besides, I was an enlisted man and we wern't allowed to reed


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks! Unless Doug's folks change the dates, we have a reunion that weekend, here at our house so there's no way we could skip out on it.



Awww... I was hoping ya'll would get to come!    Just leave 'em the keys and tell 'em to lock up when they're done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> are there going to be any gatherings between now and the FPG? I missed DOG II, really regretting it.



Probably be quite a few folks in Macon for the GON Blast.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> is this the Dremmel forum?


 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Aww man, you mean I gotta go find it. I'm taking it easy. Alright... I'll go find it to see what weekend it is.


ha ha ha....wish yall could make it 


deerehauler said:


> FPG......... Not soon enough


aint that the truth! 


Tag-a-long said:


> SOMEtimes????



Heeeeeeeey Sista!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> got to get ready for work.
> be back in a bit




See ya in a few!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks! Unless Doug's folks change the dates, we have a reunion that weekend, here at our house so there's no way we could skip out on it.



 Dougs folks so you can come  Just kiddin was hopin to meet yall


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok Guys and Gals..  I got this Idea at DOG II and this is the first proto-type.  Tell me what ya think...



It looks great!! I love it!! Lets see the back of it. Do the bottle pouches on the sides on the next one!! When do I get to test it?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Yall!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeey Sista!!!



Hey girl!  How's it goin'?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Awww... I was hoping ya'll would get to come!    Just leave 'em the keys and tell 'em to lock up when they're done!



We were hoping to meet you and Mitch and everyone else too!  Maybe maybe maybe it'll be the first weekend in October this year. 



deerehauler said:


> Dougs folks so you can come  Just kiddin was hopin to meet yall



Hmmm... I do drive on the interstate now. Just maybe!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!!



Hey Sista!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!!




Hey Becca!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We were hoping to meet you and Mitch and everyone else too!  Maybe maybe maybe it'll be the first weekend in October this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I do drive on the interstate now. Just maybe!




Just tell them you are going to pick more drinks up!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks! Unless Doug's folks change the dates, we have a reunion that weekend, here at our house so there's no way we could skip out on it.


...Was hoping Ya'll could make it!!



Garcia Mitchler said:


> dont get too onry... Nic is on here and we'll get busted... besides, I was an enlisted man and we wern't allowed to reed


Atts ok i never larned how to speel!!



huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!!


Howdy Becca!!......Did you get plenty of texts!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 7, 2010)

Several!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Just tell them you are going to pick more drinks up!



They'd notice when the boys weren't back. Especially the baby. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ...Was hoping Ya'll could make it!!



I know we're making it to Blast. Will y'all be there?

Maybe I'm wrong about the dates. But if I remember right it's always been reunion weekend, Tanner's birthday party weekend and then the Sweet Potato Festival.  I can give Doug's Grandma a call soon to find out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!!


Hey Becca!  You're # got lost in the phone trasnfer after DOG   


Tag-a-long said:


> Hey girl!  How's it goin'?


Its goin  Got one project headed out, another Im workin on, so me n the kids gonna be busy 

Hows it with you? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We were hoping to meet you and Mitch and everyone else too!  Maybe maybe maybe it'll be the first weekend in October this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I do drive on the interstate now. Just maybe!


Oh, you want lessons on interstate driving?  I'll come pick ya up, and you can see how a pro drives through Atl    

As Na and the kids say, "WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks! Unless Doug's folks change the dates, we have a reunion that weekend, here at our house so there's no way we could skip out on it.


UHHMM.......Your House Your rules!!....You get to set the date, right!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Otis said:


>



What up otis and self


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They'd notice when the boys weren't back. Especially the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they might start a wonderin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They'd notice when the boys weren't back. Especially the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planning on being at the Blast!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Monday night. Shift's over, now time to feast!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2010)

MMMmmm fresh maters................. 'nuff said??
I'll get pics when I get pics when I get it set up!!    

Ok, gonna go get it set up, Mitch, sneak on tomorrow & chk it out, you'll get a good laugh out of it too!  

Ya'll have a good one, Nic, get some rest!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday night. Shift's over, now time to feast!



Evenin HT got your pm and store is pretty cool look to have some good deals


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MMMmmm fresh maters................. 'nuff said??
> I'll get pics when I get pics when I get it set up!!
> 
> Ok, gonna go get it set up, Mitch, sneak on tomorrow & chk it out, you'll get a good laugh out of it too!
> ...



Have a wonderful night!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, you want lessons on interstate driving?  I'll come pick ya up, and you can see how a pro drives through Atl
> 
> As Na and the kids say, "WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!"



I don't think I'd ever be ready for Atl interstate driving.  Heck, I'm never ready for Atl interstate riding.

 All I heard was BRAKES KAREN!!!!  I didn't think you used them on the interstate. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> UHHMM.......Your House Your rules!!....You get to set the date, right!!



Well, you know how "older people" are. They tell you how it's going to be and that's that.  Your opinion doesn't matter and it's best if you keep it to yourself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Alright folks time to call it a night!!.........Ya'll have a good one tomorrow!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What up otis and self
> 
> 
> Yeah they might start a wonderin


 


Thinking about sending Self south of the boarder for some good tequila. Anyone else wanna go?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Planning on being at the Blast!!



We can meet y'all there!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday night. Shift's over, now time to feast!



Hey HT!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows it with you?



Tired ... Mondays and Fridays are always busy at work but we're a person short and two people were on vacation last week.  I'm ready to crash. Headed to bed here shortly!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks time to call it a night!!.........Ya'll have a good one tomorrow!!




Night Mitch!



Otis said:


> Thinking about sending Self south of the boarder for some good tequila. Anyone else wanna go?



Not sure if I could keep up with self!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night Mitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I could keep up with self!!


 


Should have saw the pics Self and Coozie brought home in Korea!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MMMmmm fresh maters................. 'nuff said??
> I'll get pics when I get pics when I get it set up!!
> 
> Ok, gonna go get it set up, Mitch, sneak on tomorrow & chk it out, you'll get a good laugh out of it too!
> ...


Nite Keebs, have a good'en.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks time to call it a night!!.........Ya'll have a good one tomorrow!!





Tag-a-long said:


> Tired ... Mondays and Fridays are always busy at work but we're a person short and two people were on vacation last week.  I'm ready to crash. Headed to bed here shortly!


Nite Mitch an Tag. Ya'll have a good and safe day coming up soon. Nite


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Otis said:


> Should have saw the pics Self and Coozie brought home in Korea!



Old Coozie sure knows how to be the life of the party


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday night. Shift's over, now time to feast!


Hey Craig  How ya doin 



Keebs said:


> MMMmmm fresh maters................. 'nuff said??
> I'll get pics when I get pics when I get it set up!!
> 
> Ok, gonna go get it set up, Mitch, sneak on tomorrow & chk it out, you'll get a good laugh out of it too!
> ...


sounds delicious Sista  
Have a good night! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks time to call it a night!!.........Ya'll have a good one tomorrow!!


Night Mitch! You too! 


Tag-a-long said:


> Tired ... Mondays and Fridays are always busy at work but we're a person short and two people were on vacation last week.  I'm ready to crash. Headed to bed here shortly!


Don't blame ya for bein tired, Sista!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2010)

If yall could say a prayer or send some good vibes, I gotta PT test Wed am for this job  I'd really appreciate it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evenin HT got your pm and store is pretty cool look to have some good deals


Yes i thought bout you when i seen it. Some of those tools we get like they offer and are real handy.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We can meet y'all there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey HT!!!


Hey Karen!! Hows your day/nite going? How bout the Tanner man?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer or send some good vibes, I gotta PT test Wed am for this job  I'd really appreciate it



I think you will do great but extra prayer sent that you do awsome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night Mitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I could keep up with self!!





Otis said:


> Should have saw the pics Self and Coozie brought home in Korea!





hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Keebs, have a good'en.



Nite fellars!!! Y'all have a good'un!!


Otis......I love seatbelts!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer or send some good vibes, I gotta PT test Wed am for this job  I'd really appreciate it





Jeff C. said:


> Otis......I love seatbelts!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer or send some good vibes, I gotta PT test Wed am for this job  I'd really appreciate it


Hi ya Snowster. GOOD luck on the test. What ya going to be workin at?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite fellars!!! Y'all have a good'un!!
> 
> 
> Otis......I love seatbelts!!!!



Night Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer or send some good vibes, I gotta PT test Wed am for this job  I'd really appreciate it



Gotcha covered too Snowy....sorry didn't see this at first.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite fellars!!! Y'all have a good'un!!
> 
> 
> Otis......I love seatbelts!!!!


Nite Jeff, have a very pleasant up coming day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


>



Slip...I think you said you were going to Doc tomorrow....Good luck Bud!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> If yall could say a prayer or send some good vibes, I gotta PT test Wed am for this job  I'd really appreciate it



Will do!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen!! Hows your day/nite going? How bout the Tanner man?



I'm doing good. Tanner's good too. He's in the bed sleeping. He got to see a king snake and a copperhead this weekend.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey DJ. Did you see the pics of the 727 that sucked in a mechanic? Somewhere out west. That was a serious gross mess. Looked like ya fed # 2 engine a truck load of ground beef. You be extra careful on the big birds up there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Slip...I think you said you were going to Doc tomorrow....Good luck Bud!!!


SLIP! What has been wrong with your self bud?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Will do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. Tanner's good too. He's in the bed sleeping. He got to see a king snake and a copperhead this weekend.


Good, That will get him learning soon. Kings are a mite perty. But i'd give a big dinner fo a good fat Copperhead right now.


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Slip...I think you said you were going to Doc tomorrow....Good luck Bud!!!


thanks man.


hogtrap44 said:


> SLIP! What has been wrong with your self bud?
> 
> Good, That will get him learning soon. Kings are a mite perty. But i'd give a big dinner fo a good fat Copperhead right now.



gotta get my heart meds worked out so my BP goes back up. should be a easy appt i think.

man i've been lookin for snakes around here, havent found any yet but i worry about the ones i dont see!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ. Did you see the pics of the 727 that sucked in a mechanic? Somewhere out west. That was a serious gross mess. Looked like ya fed # 2 engine a truck load of ground beef. You be extra careful on the big birds up there.



I got one of a 737 out of texas and it was nasty. I respect em big time!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

slip said:


> thanks man.
> 
> 
> gotta get my heart meds worked out so my BP goes back up. should be a easy appt i think.
> ...


Ya be in thoughts for a good outcome on the bp meds. Now as fo snakes, the few times i have been to fish the swamp creek has yeilded zero cottonmouths. Heavy hog sign so they's eatin them i spose.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I got one of a 737 out of texas and it was nasty. I respect em big time!


Yeah 737 my mysteak on #. But them big fans ain't nuthin to forget about being in the proximity of. I got blades spinning for me to see. But still, man that's bad. Po fella pobley never knew what happened.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good, That will get him learning soon. Kings are a mite perty. But i'd give a big dinner fo a good fat Copperhead right now.


Dude now I feel bad about how messed up that copperhead looked once I was done with it.Wierd thing is it had a bunch of egg looking things comeing out of it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> SLIP! What has been wrong with your self bud?
> 
> Good, That will get him learning soon. Kings are a mite perty. But i'd give a big dinner fo a good fat Copperhead right now.



Tanner told me the other day that he wanted to be like Mr. HogTrap and catch snakes and stuff.  Someone better teach him first. 

Doug said the copperhead was small.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah 737 my mysteak on #. But them big fans ain't nuthin to forget about being in the proximity of. I got blades spinning for me to see. But still, man that's bad. Po fella pobley never knew what happened.



That guyas retiring in 2 weeks and just voluntiered to help out cause they was short handed. Ph and that spray pattern was nasty.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude now I feel bad about how messed up that copperhead looked once I was done with it.Wierd thing is it had a bunch of egg looking things comeing out of it.



WHats up DOug... Was it eggs or the insides from smashing it to pieces


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doug said the copperhead was small.


Sometimes its better not to tell you the whole truth.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sometimes its better not to tell you the whole truth.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WHats up DOug... Was it eggs or the insides from smashing it to pieces



What up DJ.Talked to Mr. Nick and he said it was more than likely eggs.So I killed more than one



Wierd thing is I had been pulling sheets of tin off this pile that was about 3ft tall. It was under the last sheet all coiled up. My dads dog was around so I grabed the bush axe quick.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ.Talked to Mr. Nick and he said it was more than likely eggs.So I killed more than one
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd thing is I had been pulling sheets of tin off this pile that was about 3ft tall. It was under the last sheet all coiled up. My dads dog was around so I grabed the bush axe quick.



Least you got it before it got you


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude now I feel bad about how messed up that copperhead looked once I was done with it.Wierd thing is it had a bunch of egg looking things comeing out of it.


Well, mabe ifn i could get down there sometime this weekend for a day run. I may find anouther. I bet theys more there.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner told me the other day that he wanted to be like Mr. HogTrap and catch snakes and stuff.  Someone better teach him first.
> 
> Doug said the copperhead was small.


That's cool. He can walk with me anytime. I did notice he pays attn and stalked like a trooper.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ.Talked to Mr. Nick and he said it was more than likely eggs.So I killed more than one
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd thing is I had been pulling sheets of tin off this pile that was about 3ft tall. It was under the last sheet all coiled up. My dads dog was around so I grabed the bush axe quick.



dont blame ya there, once i wa helping mom when she was picking weeds, i picked up something and there was about 5 baby snakes coiled up under it.....threw em in the fire pit never worth mom or the dogs getting bit.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Least you got it before it got you



You got that right. Its the second copperhead we've killed. They don't let ya know they are there Was talking to Chuck saturday night and he said he has had one chace after him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Snowster. GOOD luck on the test. What ya going to be workin at?


Thanks  Armed security at the local Navy base



deerehauler said:


> I think you will do great but extra prayer sent that you do awsome!


Thanks! 


slip said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha covered too Snowy....sorry didn't see this at first.


Thanks Jeff, no worries! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Will do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. Tanner's good too. He's in the bed sleeping. He got to see a king snake and a copperhead this weekend.



Thanky Sista!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You got that right. Its the second copperhead we've killed. They don't let ya know they are there Was talking to Chuck saturday night and he said he has had one chace after him.



Oh you would here me scream like a little girl from up here if that happened to me!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ.Talked to Mr. Nick and he said it was more than likely eggs.So I killed more than one
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd thing is I had been pulling sheets of tin off this pile that was about 3ft tall. It was under the last sheet all coiled up. My dads dog was around so I grabed the bush axe quick.


Doug, was that tin that was over at the barn next to your house. Cause that's where me an Tanner was looking last.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's cool. He can walk with me anytime. I did notice he pays attn and stalked like a trooper.



If it's something he's interested in, he pays attention like a hawk. 

I was a little worried about him going, but I know he's in good hands and he will be looked after.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, mabe ifn i could get down there sometime this weekend for a day run. I may find anouther. I bet theys more there.


Just let me know.Them berries are just about right. Tanner picked a handful the other day and man were they good.



slip said:


> dont blame ya there, once i wa helping mom when she was picking weeds, i picked up something and there was about 5 baby snakes coiled up under it.....threw em in the fire pit never worth mom or the dogs getting bit.


Found this one not to far from the house. Was loading up some scrap metel to tote off.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, go girl! I wish you the best of luck!! Do let us know how all goes. We all be hopeing fo ya.


SnowHunter said:


> Thanks  Armed security at the local Navy base
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanky Sista!







deerehauler said:


> Oh you would here me scream like a little girl from up here if that happened to me!



You scream like a little girl?!?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks  Armed security at the local Navy base
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Hey Snowy



deerehauler said:


> Oh you would here me scream like a little girl from up here if that happened to me!


Well I guess thats better than squeeling like a little pig.



hogtrap44 said:


> Doug, was that tin that was over at the barn next to your house. Cause that's where me an Tanner was looking last.


10/4 first pile as you go thru the gate. Ended up with a little over 3tons of scrap we loaded up sat/sun.I'm feeling it tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just let me know.Them berries are just about right. Tanner picked a handful the other day and man were they good.
> 
> Found this one not to far from the house. Was loading up some scrap metel to tote off.


Say Doug,? So what ifn i help ya load the scrap metal, then mabe get a big copperhead bonus ta boot. Man that's a deal huh?


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 first pile as you go thru the gate. Ended up with a little over 3tons of scrap we loaded up sat/sun.I'm feeling it tonight.



how much ya make from it?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You scream like a little girl?!?



No probably not but I am not a big of fan of snakes as I was when I was younger. Guess I dont know how to Identify the wild ones so makes me a little chicken of them. End up beating them till you can not tell what they are anymore


dougefresh said:


> Well I guess thats better than squeeling like a little pig.
> .



Yep that would not be good!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> Well I guess thats better than squeeling like a little pig.
> 
> 10/4 first pile as you go thru the gate. Ended up with a little over 3tons of scrap we loaded up sat/sun.I'm feeling it tonight.


MAN that's the first pile we kicked around looking under. Just had to still be a little cool i guess fer them to be out then. Boy oh boy that gonna be good fo now cause it's hot.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Say Doug,? So what ifn i help ya load the scrap metal, then mabe get a big copperhead bonus ta boot. Man that's a deal huh?



Coulda been, but most the scrap is gone. There are still other places to look. The ol man mowed up there on the gopher hill a few weeks back and said it looks like there are some new holes.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Slip, that'd be good exp fo you.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> how much ya make from it?


I made squat, but I think my stepmom said it brought about 485 or sumfin.She said she was gona use it to fix a little booboo on her new mustang.



deerehauler said:


> Yep that would not be good!


Unless you gots a purdy mouth.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> No probably not but I am not a big of fan of snakes as I was when I was younger. Guess I dont know how to Identify the wild ones so makes me a little chicken of them. End up beating them till you can not tell what they are anymore



I don't like them either. My first time going hunting with Doug, we were riding into the woods and I saw a baby rattlesnake. So, we stop the truck, Doug kills it and throws in into the back of the truck, no problem. Well, we're in the stand, but I'm keeping an eye on this snake and every time I look it has moved. This thing is almost in 2 pieces, it couldn't possibly be alive. Wrong! It was still alive, so I made Doug crawl out of the stand and go stomp on the snake until it was mushed to pieces.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Unless you gots a purdy mouth.



nope so I think I am alright




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't like them either. My first time going hunting with Doug, we were riding into the woods and I saw a baby rattlesnake. So, we stop the truck, Doug kills it and throws in into the back of the truck, no problem. Well, we're in the stand, but I'm keeping an eye on this snake and every time I look it has moved. This thing is almost in 2 pieces, it couldn't possibly be alive. Wrong! It was still alive, so I made Doug crawl out of the stand and go stomp on the snake until it was mushed to pieces.



There ya go the death stomp


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Slip, that'd be good exp fo you.


snake killin or loading sheet?


dougefresh said:


> I made squat, but I think my stepmom said it brought about 485 or sumfin.She said she was gona use it to fix a little booboo on her new mustang.
> 
> Unless you gots a purdy mouth.


not too bad i guess i heard old car batteries are bring in $7ea....i was like dang imma go raid a junk yard and buy me a bow


you might be a red neck if you buy a bow from the money you got raiding a junk yard of old car batteries



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't like them either. My first time going hunting with Doug, we were riding into the woods and I saw a baby rattlesnake. So, we stop the truck, Doug kills it and throws in into the back of the truck, no problem. Well, we're in the stand, but I'm keeping an eye on this snake and every time I look it has moved. This thing is almost in 2 pieces, it couldn't possibly be alive. Wrong! It was still alive, so I made Doug crawl out of the stand and go stomp on the snake until it was mushed to pieces.



you could see into the back of yer truck from yer tree stand?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning ya'll ..... can't sleep  . Someone is going to be missing for a WEEK....  and expects me not to loooose my marbles. Soooo, I have to keep myself entertained so I don't go postal on my customers. Hhmmm... what do do? Any suggestions... anyone?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> snake killin or loading sheet?
> 
> not too bad i guess i heard old car batteries are bring in $7ea....i was like dang imma go raid a junk yard and buy me a bow
> 
> ...


Well it was raining and I drove right up to it. After she saw the snake she didn't want to do any walking. I think she went out one more time after that. It cost me a small fortune to hunt that year.But got everything that Tanner will need in a few years once he's tall enough.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Morning ya'll ..... can't sleep  . Someone is going to be missing for a WEEK....  and expects me not to loooose my marbles. Soooo, I have to keep myself entertained so I don't go postal on my customers. Hhmmm... what do do? Any suggestions... anyone?



talk that guy down in your avatar traffic is held up enough around these parts


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Morning ya'll ..... can't sleep  . Someone is going to be missing for a WEEK....  and expects me not to loooose my marbles. Soooo, I have to keep myself entertained so I don't go postal on my customers. Hhmmm... what do do? Any suggestions... anyone?


Stay up with the Zoo Crew, or go get some sleeping pills.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Morning ya'll ..... can't sleep  . Someone is going to be missing for a WEEK....  and expects me not to loooose my marbles. Soooo, I have to keep myself entertained so I don't go postal on my customers. Hhmmm... what do do? Any suggestions... anyone?



awwww

Mornin Yara 




geez, folks would think I'm wierd, cruisin CL for chicks and greens 


HI DOUG!! 

All this talk of snakes has given me the willies


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> you could see into the back of yer truck from yer tree stand?



It was raining so we parked right under the stand.  The second time we went out, I saw a snake then too. We walked to the stand then. Doug stepped on the snake and didn't even know it.  That was my last time hunting with Doug. Sitting in a stand is too boring. I grew up hunting by running dogs. It's a lot more interesting that way.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> talk that guy down in your avatar traffic is held up enough around these parts



That's his job.... to be over 50ft in the air makin me nervous ,cause someone needs to advertise their worthless stuff (not the word i was looking for). Ok, ok, ok maybe that's a little animosity seeping out behave Yara behave!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Snake killing, then a big fry.


slip said:


> snake killin or loading sheet?
> 
> not too bad i guess i heard old car batteries are bring in $7ea....i was like dang imma go raid a junk yard and buy me a bow
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Stay up with the Zoo Crew, or go get some sleeping pills.


Till about 2am every day of the week.


SnowHunter said:


> awwww
> 
> Mornin Yara
> 
> ...



Eeewwww!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> geez, folks would think I'm wierd, cruisin CL for chicks and greens :


Chicks and greens




YaraG. said:


> That's his job.... to be over 50ft in the air makin me nervous ,cause someone needs to advertise their worthless stuff (not the word i was looking for). Ok, ok, ok maybe that's a little animosity seeping out behave Yara behave!



Awwhhhh got ya! Well I guess you are stuck chattin with the old zoo crew


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Coulda been, but most the scrap is gone. There are still other places to look. The ol man mowed up there on the gopher hill a few weeks back and said it looks like there are some new holes.


We'll check them too. Is that old wrecked single wide trailer still there? Man that'd be a gold mine fo coppers and diamonds.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well it was raining and I drove right up to it. After she saw the snake she didn't want to do any walking. I think she went out one more time after that. It cost me a small fortune to hunt that year.But got everything that Tanner will need in a few years once he's tall enough.


dude. it was raining so you parked under yer stand? if yo lady wasnt with you...your man card would be cut up and recycled into fake flowers or something


deerehauler said:


> talk that guy down in your avatar traffic is held up enough around these parts


plus that they make a heck of a mess if ya cant talk em down...


SnowHunter said:


> awwww
> 
> Mornin Yara
> 
> ...


chicks and greens....sounds fun! what kind of greens


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was raining so we parked right under the stand.  The second time we went out, I saw a snake then too. We walked to the stand then. Doug stepped on the snake and didn't even know it.  That was my last time hunting with Doug. Sitting in a stand is too boring. I grew up hunting by running dogs. It's a lot more interesting that way.


never ran dogs before...been chased by em, and ran em off...but never hunted with em


hogtrap44 said:


> Snake killing, then a big fry.



sounds good to me!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Till about 2am every day of the week.
> 
> 
> Eeewwww!


 


deerehauler said:


> Chicks and greens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chicken chicks and jobs


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Snake killing, then a big fry.



I have to ask! Why snakes? What does that nasty animal taste like? Ya know there are better things to eat out there... like fillet Mignon, ostrich, Buffalo, gator, etc. I hope I didn't offend you hun but I HATE snakes, worms, maggots, centipedes, or anything else that moves in an "S" motion with no legs. Btw.... Troy got to see first hand today how bad my phobia is and couldn't help but laugh while I cried. Like a 2yr old mind you


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> chicks and greens....sounds fun! what kind of greens



the hourly kind  


wait....the context...oh boy 


I mean payin jobs


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Chicks and greens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all hun!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Morning ya'll ..... can't sleep  . Someone is going to be missing for a WEEK....  and expects me not to loooose my marbles. Soooo, I have to keep myself entertained so I don't go postal on my customers. Hhmmm... what do do? Any suggestions... anyone?


Ya could knit a blanket, polish your silver, cook some cornbread or come and hunt diamonds with us.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> chicken chicks and jobs



oh Got ya!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> never ran dogs before...been chased by em, and ran em off...but never hunted with em



It's fun! Or was fun. I think it's illegal now to hunt deer with dogs.  Not real sure though. My Dad used to raise blue ticks just for that. Find a fresh track for them and you wouldn't see them again until they chased a deer out of the woods. Only thing is, you have to follow their bark and they only bark when they find the deer.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not at all hun!



Wow you dont wanna talk to us or you are not stuck with us


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Stay up with the Zoo Crew, or go get some sleeping pills.


Yeah and if you do,do dat,den ya better like Rhinos.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> the hourly kind
> 
> 
> wait....the context...oh boy
> ...



wow that can go bad in so many ways


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya could knit a blanket, polish your silver, cook some cornbread or come and hunt diamonds with us.



I never learned how to knit. Silver is packed. Cornbread at 1am? Diamonds..... I'll bring the coffee, tea, flash lights, spot lights, bug & snake replant, and a shotgun.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> We'll check them too. Is that old wrecked single wide trailer still there? Man that'd be a gold mine fo coppers and diamonds.


As far as I know its still there. I'll make sure the owner doesn't mind this time.



slip said:


> dude. it was raining so you parked under yer stand? if yo lady wasnt with you...your man card would be cut up and recycled into fake flowers or something


Wouldn't have gone out in the rain ifin it wasn't opening weekend and had some cousin up hunting. I hate cleaning my guns.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow you dont wanna talk to us or you are not stuck with us



I meant to say... that I don't mind being a part of the early morning zoo.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya could knit a blanket, polish your silver, cook some cornbread or come and hunt diamonds with us.



I'm not interested in the kinda diamonds your huntin sir. I'm more interested in pearls.... pearls of wisdom.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have to ask! Why snakes? What does that nasty animal taste like? Ya know there are better things to eat out there... like fillet Mignon, ostrich, Buffalo, gator, etc. I hope I didn't offend you hun but I HATE snakes, worms, maggots, centipedes, or anything else that moves in an "S" motion with no legs. Btw.... Troy got to see first hand today how bad my phobia is and couldn't help but laugh while I cried. Like a 2yr old mind you


Tell you what. I'll save a big'un just fo you. When i get done cooking, you never want store baught again. Dis haus good stuff.


----------



## magoo (Jun 8, 2010)

Gooooooood mornin' everbody!!!!!!!!! Just short a stop-in while I gots a minnit


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have to ask! Why snakes? What does that nasty animal taste like? Ya know there are better things to eat out there... like fillet Mignon, ostrich, Buffalo, gator, etc. I hope I didn't offend you hun but I HATE snakes, worms, maggots, centipedes, or anything else that moves in an "S" motion with no legs. Btw.... Troy got to see first hand today how bad my phobia is and couldn't help but laugh while I cried. Like a 2yr old mind you


food is food


SnowHunter said:


> the hourly kind
> 
> 
> wait....the context...oh boy
> ...


i dont judge snowy....i dont judge




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's fun! Or was fun. I think it's illegal now to hunt deer with dogs.  Not real sure though. My Dad used to raise blue ticks just for that. Find a fresh track for them and you wouldn't see them again until they chased a deer out of the woods. Only thing is, you have to follow their bark and they only bark when they find the deer.



nah its still legal for now, not everywhere though.


speaking of deer, deer season cant get here soon enough
im out stalking birds and rabbits just to cure the withdraws HT, you ever cook the heart of your deer? i've seen people do it but never tried....how does it taste?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I meant to say... that I don't mind being a part of the early morning zoo.




Oh I know I am just pickin at ya a bit



magoo said:


> Gooooooood mornin' everbody!!!!!!!!! Just short a stop-in while I gots a minnit



Hey ya Magoo!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

magoo said:


> Gooooooood mornin' everbody!!!!!!!!! Just short a stop-in while I gots a minnit


How ya do Mr. Magoo. Hope all is well. It's been awhile.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wouldn't have gone out in the rain ifin it wasn't opening weekend and had some cousin up hunting. I hate cleaning my guns.



i hate cleaning my guns too, plus that if you plan to go back out soon your gun smells like oil

but i go every chance i get...my dad hates it some times the weather i drag him out in


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I never learned how to knit. Silver is packed. Cornbread at 1am? Diamonds..... I'll bring the coffee, tea, flash lights, spot lights, bug & snake replant, and a shotgun.


Yep cornbread at 1am is juz as good as at 6pm. So looks like yer in! Welcome aboard.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool, man that place could be the ticket.


dougefresh said:


> As far as I know its still there. I'll make sure the owner doesn't mind this time.
> 
> Wouldn't have gone out in the rain ifin it wasn't opening weekend and had some cousin up hunting. I hate cleaning my guns.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

magoo said:


> Gooooooood mornin' everbody!!!!!!!!! Just short a stop-in while I gots a minnit


Hey Magoo!! Where you been bud? Long time.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Tell you what. I'll save a big'un just fo you. When i get done cooking, you never want store baught again. Dis haus good stuff.



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. Bad phobia BAD! Not on pic, tv, live, or in thought. Quick story.... I was working at a site full of just men. I went to drop off the last bag of sand for the commercial pool we repaired. I turned around to be face to nasty face with a black snack. It was huge! I knocked over two mexicans, slapped one with a board (accident) and pushed the one blocking my tuck door. All of this happened in seconds! They were all laughing at the fact that I worked like a men for a week and then this... I didn't give a rats behind because as I saw it...It was coming to eat me alive.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> dude. it was raining so you parked under yer stand? if yo lady wasnt with you...your man card would be cut up and recycled into fake flowers or something



Slip, don't you know that when you have a wife and kids you have to turn your Man Card in.... to your wife. 



YaraG. said:


> I have to ask! Why snakes? What does that nasty animal taste like? Ya know there are better things to eat out there... like fillet Mignon, ostrich, Buffalo, gator, etc. I hope I didn't offend you hun but I HATE snakes, worms, maggots, centipedes, or anything else that moves in an "S" motion with no legs. Btw.... Troy got to see first hand today how bad my phobia is and couldn't help but laugh while I cried. Like a 2yr old mind you



I don't like snakes either. Did you know that it's illegal in GA to kill the non-venomous ones? 



SnowHunter said:


> I mean payin jobs







slip said:


> nah its still legal for now, not everywhere though.
> 
> 
> speaking of deer, deer season cant get here soon enough
> im out stalking birds and rabbits just to cure the withdraws HT, you ever cook the heart of your deer? i've seen people do it but never tried....how does it taste?



We hunted in Echols county when I was younger. 

On the morning of Tanner's 6th birthday party, Doug killed a deer. Well, Tanner steals the brain and puts it up. At the party, he takes it out and starts showing it off to everyone. I had parents looking at me like I had let Tanner do something so wrong. I thought it was educational for him.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm not interested in the kinda diamonds your huntin sir. I'm more interested in pearls.... pearls of wisdom.


 Pickey, pickey, pickey.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey HT. Remember the ol panel wagon we were working on. Well set it down on the frame Sunday afternoon. Got a few brackets to weld up, but its getting closer to putting it on the road.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> food is food
> 
> i dont judge snowy....i dont judge
> 
> ...



No its NOT!


deerehauler said:


> Oh I know I am just pickin at ya a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ya Magoo!


I can take it...ima big gurl.



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep cornbread at 1am is juz as good as at 6pm. So looks like yer in! Welcome aboard.


----------



## magoo (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Magoo!! Where you been bud? Long time.



Howdy HT I been workin me buttocks off mostly 12 hr days, ya know work,home,bath,bed et al. finally had a short day today so i thought i's gone see what Gods peeps were uup to.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Slip, don't you know that when you have a wife and kids you have to turn your Man Card in.... to your wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhhmm... now who is gonna teach me to use a double barrel?!?!?!?


hogtrap44 said:


> Pickey, pickey, pickey.



I can speak four languages...ima sucker for knowledge.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow that can go bad in so many ways


 


slip said:


> food is food
> 
> i dont judge snowy....i dont judge
> 
> ...


good  


magoo said:


> Gooooooood mornin' everbody!!!!!!!!! Just short a stop-in while I gots a minnit



Mornin Magoo!! 


Alright yall, bed time for Snowy!!! Yall have a goodun!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. Bad phobia BAD! Not on pic, tv, live, or in thought. Quick story.... I was working at a site full of just men. I went to drop off the last bag of sand for the commercial pool we repaired. I turned around to be face to nasty face with a black snack. It was huge! I knocked over two mexicans, slapped one with a board (accident) and pushed the one blocking my tuck door. All of this happened in seconds! They were all laughing at the fact that I worked like a men for a week and then this... I didn't give a rats behind because as I saw it...It was coming to eat me alive.


your not the only one, i used to work at a outdoor animal resuce, and it was outdoor! but if people came across a snake they freaked the heck out...i mean screaming bloody murder and running. i would try so hard not to laugh.

one day i thought i would be mister funny and grab a rat snakes tail...i didnt know they would coil up and hiss so quick?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Slip, don't you know that when you have a wife and kids you have to turn your Man Card in.... to your wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch.....and you get to spend all his money. 


nothing wrong with that! the deer cooler i used to take my deer to, the guy cut off the top of the skull, scooped out the brain and fed it to his dog...raw. the first time i saw that i.....woah dude. this dog was a freaking bear wolf hybrid


----------



## magoo (Jun 8, 2010)

A double barrel is jus like a single barrel cept your chances of success go waaaaaaay up!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good
> 
> 
> Mornin Magoo!!
> ...



Night Snowy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Get'er Slip, sic'um


slip said:


> food is food
> 
> i dont judge snowy....i dont judge
> 
> ...


Yas i have Slip and it was very good. It is a good thing not to place a heart shot on one ifn ya want to save it though. I fixed mine wid mushrooms,garlic,tomatoes an basil. Cook then a dusting of hot pepper powder. Smashed taters,gravy,cornbread,field peas and onions. Desert was a twinkie.


----------



## magoo (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Get'er Slip, sic'umYas i have Slip and it was very good. It is a good thing not to place a heart shot on one ifn ya want to save it though. I fixed mine wid mushrooms,garlic,tomatoes an basil. Cook then a dusting of hot pepper powder. Smashed taters,gravy,cornbread,field peas and onions. Desert was a twinkie.



The twinkie part I might could handle


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> nothing wrong with that! the deer cooler i used to take my deer to, the guy cut off the top of the skull, scooped out the brain and fed it to his dog...raw. the first time i saw that i.....woah dude. this dog was a freaking bear wolf hybrid


Dude you should see some of the stuff my dad's dog eats. First thing I cut off is the tale and thats the first thing she eats, hair and all. She will pull stuff out the wash tub if you don't keep an eye on her.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. Bad phobia BAD! Not on pic, tv, live, or in thought. Quick story.... I was working at a site full of just men. I went to drop off the last bag of sand for the commercial pool we repaired. I turned around to be face to nasty face with a black snack. It was huge! I knocked over two mexicans, slapped one with a board (accident) and pushed the one blocking my tuck door. All of this happened in seconds! They were all laughing at the fact that I worked like a men for a week and then this... I didn't give a rats behind because as I saw it...It was coming to eat me alive.


I tell ya dis much. You sho funny.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Slip, don't you know that when you have a wife and kids you have to turn your Man Card in.... to your wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good boy. He did the right thing.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey HT. Remember the ol panel wagon we were working on. Well set it down on the frame Sunday afternoon. Got a few brackets to weld up, but its getting closer to putting it on the road.


I'd like to see that thang boil da tires. Rok-n-Roll


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Get'er Slip, sic'umYas i have Slip and it was very good. It is a good thing not to place a heart shot on one ifn ya want to save it though. I fixed mine wid mushrooms,garlic,tomatoes an basil. Cook then a dusting of hot pepper powder. Smashed taters,gravy,cornbread,field peas and onions. Desert was a twinkie.


The liver is good catfish bait.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No its NOT!


:rolf:


hogtrap44 said:


> Get'er Slip, sic'umYas i have Slip and it was very good. It is a good thing not to place a heart shot on one ifn ya want to save it though. I fixed mine wid mushrooms,garlic,tomatoes an basil. Cook then a dusting of hot pepper powder. Smashed taters,gravy,cornbread,field peas and onions. Desert was a twinkie.


arggghhh you did not eat a twinkie after such a good meal!!


dougefresh said:


> Dude you should see some of the stuff my dad's dog eats. First thing I cut off is the tale and thats the first thing she eats, hair and all. She will pull stuff out the wash tub if you don't keep an eye on her.



 when i killed my first buck i skinned the tail and gave it to my mom.... i still have it and my first turkey, she has his feet...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude you should see some of the stuff my dad's dog eats. First thing I cut off is the tale and thats the first thing she eats, hair and all. She will pull stuff out the wash tub if you don't keep an eye on her.





hogtrap44 said:


> Good boy. He did the right thing.



Yep! He has to fight the dog for all the other parts.  He has to play tug of war with her for the tail.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

magoo said:


> Howdy HT I been workin me buttocks off mostly 12 hr days, ya know work,home,bath,bed et al. finally had a short day today so i thought i's gone see what Gods peeps were uup to.


We just hanging on an gettin behind a bit.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I'd like to see that thang boil da tires. Rok-n-Roll



We are thinking of taking the motor out of the racecar and setting it down in it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> when i killed my first buck i skinned the tail and gave it to my mom.... i still have it and my first turkey, she has his feet...


She doesn't have them hanging from the rear view mirror does she?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep! He has to fight the dog for all the other parts.  He has to play tug of war with her for the tail.


Everyone likes a little tale.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good
> 
> 
> Mornin Magoo!!
> ...


Night Snowy!



dougefresh said:


> The liver is good catfish bait.



Favorite bait for cats!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> your not the only one, i used to work at a outdoor animal resuce, and it was outdoor! but if people came across a snake they freaked the heck out...i mean screaming bloody murder and running. i would try so hard not to laugh.
> 
> one day i thought i would be mister funny and grab a rat snakes tail...i didnt know they would coil up and hiss so quick?
> 
> ...


What is your phobia?



magoo said:


> A double barrel is jus like a single barrel cept your chances of success go waaaaaaay up!!!!


Last firearm I shot was a 9mm with a silencer. Never something bigger.


hogtrap44 said:


> I tell ya dis much. You sho funny.


Glad I can tickle ya pink!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> :rolf:
> 
> arggghhh you did not eat a twinkie after such a good meal!!
> 
> ...


 Sho did an do bud. Tellya what else a twinkie goes good wid sardines too.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Everyone likes a little tale.







YaraG. said:


> Last firearm I shot was a 9mm with a silencer. Never something bigger.



 Do I dare ask why it had a silencer?!?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep! He has to fight the dog for all the other parts.  He has to play tug of war with her for the tail.


Yep i could see that happening.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Time to hit the hay... night ya'll. Sleep tight, don't let the snakes bit.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What is your phobia?
> 
> 
> Last firearm I shot was a 9mm with a silencer. Never something bigger.
> ...


 Speakin of firearms, I gots one ya can shoot. Don't i Doug.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She doesn't have them hanging from the rear view mirror does she?
> 
> Everyone likes a little tale.


nah....her wall and dresser


YaraG. said:


> What is your phobia?
> 
> 
> Last firearm I shot was a 9mm with a silencer. Never something bigger.
> ...



tell a woman my phobia...



pfffffffffffft


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Do I dare ask why it had a silencer?!?



... bottom piece. So no one hears you including your target.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Time to hit the hay... night ya'll. Sleep tight, don't let the snakes bit.


See Ya later, have a safe one. Oh and whut did ya say your name was?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> nah....her wall and dresser
> 
> 
> tell a woman my phobia...
> ...



I have my ways of gettin it out ya. Give me time.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Do I dare ask why it had a silencer?!?



to silence it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 533460... bottom piece. So no one hears you including your target.


I like i like.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Time to hit the hay... night ya'll. Sleep tight, don't let the snakes bit.



Night Yara!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I like i like.



Such a man, such a man!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night Yara!



Night Deer...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang,.........smoke break. whew


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have my ways of gettin it out ya. Give me time.



okay.

G'night.



im going to bed too, got a kamikaze skeeter in my room driving me insane.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> okay.
> 
> G'night.
> 
> ...



NIght SLip


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> pfffffffffffft



Why do you wanna stink up the place with all that?



YaraG. said:


> So no one hears you including your target.



Gotcha! 



slip said:


> to silence it



Really?!? Gee, I didn't know that's what a silencer was for.  Thanks Slip for keeping me in the know.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> okay.
> 
> G'night.
> 
> ...


Nite Slip an good luck!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Why do you wanna stink up the place with all that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm over here trying to play FreeCell like Solitaire. I think it's time for bed. Y'all have a good one. Good night!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm over here trying to play FreeCell like Solitaire. I think it's time for bed. Y'all have a good one. Good night!!!


Nite Karen an have a good day today.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm over here trying to play FreeCell like Solitaire. I think it's time for bed. Y'all have a good one. Good night!!!



Night popcorn girl!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, DJ and all zoo krew. It's been fun but the tired monster done jumped all over me like a pit bull. The clock says time is late so awake time is over, now off to the yak sack. Nite all.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, DJ and all zoo krew. It's been fun but the tired monster done jumped all over me like a pit bull. The clock says time is late so awake time is over, now off to the yak sack. Nite all.



ALright well you take it easy and enjoy your slumber!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang I walk away and go show the new guy some stuff and everyone goes to bed. Bunch of lightweights.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dang I walk away and go show the new guy some stuff and everyone goes to bed. Bunch of lightweights.



Pffft,I have yet to even get started


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Pffft,I have yet to even get started



Mornin JeffUse three don't have a chose but to stay up all night, untill its loader time. Looks like I might be going back to day in 2 weeks. This new guy is going to work out( at least I keep telling myself that). So far I can put him on something and don't have to babysit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

morning guys.
Just thought i'd sit for a minute after getting home from an emergency. Everything went well but i sure had to do a lot of thinking to get things under control. I'm wiped out.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning guys.
> Just thought i'd sit for a minute after getting home from an emergency. Everything went well but i sure had to do a lot of thinking to get things under control. I'm wiped out.


What up Bama, glad everything went well. You on call this week?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

I bet Robert is in da bed and Doug is checkin out da loader


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I bet Robert is in da bed and Doug is checkin out da loader



ANd I just actually been havin to work for once


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I bet Robert is in da bed and Doug is checkin out da loader



I wish, still having trouble with mine, that and been doing a little letric work. My partners loader has been running sence about 11.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> ANd I just actually been havin to work for once


I had to do that for the first couple hours



dougefresh said:


> I wish, still having trouble with mine, that and been doing a little letric work. My partners loader has been running sence about 11.



Yeah,my partner been on his for about an hour now


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I wish, still having trouble with mine, that and been doing a little letric work. My partners loader has been running sence about 11.



Wow your partner must have a well oiled machine to run that good everynight he works


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I had to do that for the first couple hours
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,my partner been on his for about an hour now



My night started out under control and then rolled down hill quickly


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> My night started out under control and then rolled down hill quickly


My first night back usually starts out of control,relieving "A" shift.
Guy that runs that shift thinks all the water tanks must be full,so he got all the tanks filling way too fast.
That shift only plans ahead for 12 hours,whereas I'm planning 48 hours ahead


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yeah,my partner been on his for about an hour now


Does he answer ya when you call him. I have to yell real load.



deerehauler said:


> Wow your partner must have a well oiled machine to run that good everynight he works


Dude I wish my truck ran that good. I think he work on his at his day job. His will run for a good 7hrs on a tank of gas.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Does he answer ya when you call him. I have to yell real load.



I usually have to kick the desk pretty hard,at least he doesn't snore


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My first night back usually starts out of control,relieving "A" shift.
> Guy that runs that shift thinks all the water tanks must be full,so he got all the tanks filling way too fast.
> That shift only plans ahead for 12 hours,whereas I'm planning 48 hours ahead



Yeah planning ahead is proabably better!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I usually have to kick the desk pretty hard,at least he doesn't snore





My new guy got his loader runnin too.But its his first night on shift.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Does he answer ya when you call him. I have to yell real load.
> 
> Dude I wish my truck ran that good. I think he work on his at his day job. His will run for a good 7hrs on a tank of gas.





Jeff Raines said:


> I usually have to kick the desk pretty hard,at least he doesn't snore



Oh if the other lead gets his started here its in deep cycle mode!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright day walkers,the sun ain't far off,time to get up and start the day


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

Present and accounted for, Sir.  

Mornin knuckledraggers.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning y'all ...
Pour 60 some odd yards of concrete, clean up, and head south.

I guess I forgot to tell y'all but my father had a very mild stroke, (he's doing well)gonna be around Conyers for a couple of days, head home to check the mailbox and then head back up here to NJ for 5 or so days.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin all
TG- Hope your dad is OK.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Morning y'all ...
> Pour 60 some odd yards of concrete, clean up, and head south.
> 
> I guess I forgot to tell y'all but my father had a very mild stroke, (he's doing well)gonna be around Conyers for a couple of days, head home to check the mailbox and then head back up here to NJ for 5 or so days.



Dad will be all better as soon as he sees your face and mom will be ecstatic. 

Morning y'all....


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

mornin' Benji


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin knuckledraggers.



I resemble that remark......Morning Matty


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I resemble that remark......Morning Matty



Think im going to rub down a slab of ribs with some old bay this weekend and smoke'em.  Then I will baste 'em with the sweet sauce and see what i come up with.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Think im going to rub down a slab of ribs with some old bay this weekend and smoke'em.  Then I will baste 'em with the sweet sauce and see what i come up with.



Dang it man,my tongue is slapping me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.



Mornin Occifer! 

Did you get blood out of your alcohol stream?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dang it man,my tongue is slapping me.



If things work out and im able to attend and afford to bring the smoker, these will be on the menu at FPG.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If things work out and im able to attend and afford to bring the smoker, these will be on the menu at FPG.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Think im going to rub down a slab of ribs with some old bay this weekend and smoke'em.  Then I will baste 'em with the sweet sauce and see what i come up with.




Directions


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If things work out and im able to attend and afford to bring the smoker, these will be on the menu at FPG.



If...what's with this if stuff,don't make me come get you


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin y'all
sorry I been busy the past week or two, and haven't had much time to drivel...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Directions



uhhhhhh..... 

1. rub the ribs.
2. smoke the ribs.
3. baste with sauce.
4. eat.

 

Seriously, Im thinking that im going to slather 'em down with this   +  + . Then rub them down with . then smoke them with hickory.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Rough mornin`. Where Miz Bubbette is? I need some advice?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2010)

The crud got ya down Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea, it`s tryin`. Makes you realize just what a valuable commodity air is. What I just typed in this post, I don`t have enough air to say it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it`s tryin`. Makes you realize just what a valuable commodity air is. What I just typed in this post, I don`t have enough air to say it.



Dang man, sounds like when I had walkin pnuemonia. It was a struggle to breathe. Coughed till I saw stars. If them antibiotics don't kick in soon I would revisit the doc.
Hope ya get to feelin better soon


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it`s tryin`. Makes you realize just what a valuable commodity air is. What I just typed in this post, I don`t have enough air to say it.



Get outta da snow then!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin y'all.

Old bay on ribs. Never heard of doing that. Hmmmm.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Tanner's lizard just layed an egg!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> uhhhhhh.....
> 
> 1. rub the ribs.
> 2. smoke the ribs.
> ...



..I don't like you anymore


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> Old bay on ribs. Never heard of doing that. Hmmmm.



I talked MATT into putting Old BAy on pork tenderloins at DOG  II,then he added his sweet BBQ sauce,they was slap someone good


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> Old bay on ribs. Never heard of doing that. Hmmmm.



just something a little different to play with... get tired of the same ol same ol....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> just something a little different to play with... get tired of the same ol same ol....



I hear ya. I have put Old bay in meat loaf that was going on the smoker....and on grilled mustard-Italian dressing chicken.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it`s tryin`. Makes you realize just what a valuable commodity air is. What I just typed in this post, I don`t have enough air to say it.



I would get checked by the Doc Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin' All!!!

Don't be playin' around Nic....._Keebs'll be here shortly_


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin' Snowy!!!

It's too quiet in here


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin Snowy 

Mornin Jeff

It is kinda quiet in here. I have been working and poppin in for updates.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.



Yep...don't make miss Keebs angry.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.




Good deal Nic


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.


Did they act like they were expecting your call?? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...don't make miss Keebs angry.



 I've never gotten on to you........... yet........... 

Ok, now to hear from Slip and we'll be set........... 
Troy, hope your Dad gets along ok! 
Ya'll ready for my redneck bird to dog crate conversion pics??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowy!!!
> 
> It's too quiet in here


Mernin  Jeff 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowy
> 
> Mornin Jeff
> 
> It is kinda quiet in here. I have been working and poppin in for updates.


Mornin Neil 

Yall are right, it is quiet in here 



Nicodemus said:


> Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.


Hope they get ya all figured out Nick 


Keebs said:


> Did they act like they were expecting your call??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Sista!  I wanna see!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowy
> 
> Mornin Jeff
> 
> It is kinda quiet in here. I have been working and poppin in for updates.



Mornin' Sterlo.....yeah I was gettin worried



Nicodemus said:


> Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.



Sorry to hear that, but it's probably for the better Nic!!!



jmfauver said:


> Good deal Nic



MOrnin'JM!!!



Keebs said:


> Did they act like they were expecting your call??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Goood Mornin' Ms Keebs!!!
ARE we ever!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

While Keebs is getting her pics ready....guess what I don't have to do today Snowycause it's raining


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2010)

good morning Drivelers...off to work again!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> While Keebs is getting her pics ready....guess what I don't have to do today Snowycause it's raining



wooohooo!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, before Keebs thumps me upside the head, got an appt at 3 with my Dr.



bout dang time.      Don't make me send Miguel down there to get ya moving!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good morning Drivelers...off to work again!



Mornin Bob! 

Better then the alternative


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Morning Jeff and all who's up by now! Just got up to a 
 bee-u-tee-ful day. Man i wishes i was out on some water now. Got to go look fo some tight eyes.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi ya Snowy. How'd it go today?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Snowy. How'd it go today?



Mornin Craig 

PT test aint till tomorrow mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, I still wanna learn how to label each picture & stuff!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

great job Sista!!!! Looks like a cozy lil home


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

The sun came up too early, the house cleaning lady came too early, and I was up too early after staying up so late at work last night.
The perfect storm.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good morning Drivelers...off to work again!



Mornin' BOB!!!



SnowHunter said:


> wooohooo!!



Yeah.......except it puts me behind now 



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff and all who's up by now! Just got up to a
> bee-u-tee-ful day. Man i wishes i was out on some water now. Got to go look fo some tight eyes.



Mornin' HT......mann...... can you send me some of 'WHATEVER' it is that you got that makes you feel soooo goood


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The sun came up too early, the house cleaning lady came too early, and I was up too early after staying up so late at work last night.
> The perfect storm.......


awwwww  Mornin Wingman    


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.......except it puts me behind now



You'll catch up eventually


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

mornin' again folks. Just got done with the grass cuttin'. Now I just got to replace the water pump on the Bronco. Joy joy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I still wanna learn how to label each picture & stuff!



I think they do it in word or something, then copy and paste.

Shooot....that looks Great Keebs....kind of 'Uppity Redneck', if you ask me



rhbama3 said:


> The sun came up too early, the house cleaning lady came too early, and I was up too early after staying up so late at work last night.
> The perfect storm.......



House cleaning lady......I thought you did all that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> awwwww  Mornin Wingman
> 
> 
> You'll catch up eventually



It'll be an event all right


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Craig
> 
> PT test aint till tomorrow mornin


O.K, we be hope fo the best. 



Keebs said:


> Ok, I still wanna learn how to label each picture & stuff!


Cute pup there Keebs.



rhbama3 said:


> The sun came up too early, the house cleaning lady came too early, and I was up too early after staying up so late at work last night.
> The perfect storm.......


Hey Robert, is a good day to use them jigs.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' BOB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish i could bud, but you welcome to share this fine fried b-fast. Got fried pork chops,eggs, maters and baked beans. Need fuel for a soon to be busy day/nite.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> mornin' again folks. Just got done with the grass cuttin'. Now I just got to replace the water pump on the Bronco. Joy joy


Mornin Benji  

You still suck   dang tease  


Jeff C. said:


> It'll be an event all right


  


hogtrap44 said:


> O.K, we be hope fo the best.
> 
> Cute pup there Keebs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig 

Oh now that sounds like a good bfast


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> mornin' again folks. Just got done with the grass cuttin'. Now I just got to replace the water pump on the Bronco. Joy joy



Mornin Benji....I wish I could cut mine before noon around here. It's so wet from all the shade, it's usuallly in the afternoon before it's dry...at least in large areas.



hogtrap44 said:


> O.K, we be hope fo the best.
> 
> Cute pup there Keebs.
> 
> ...



It must be the baked beans then


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

mornin folks...bout to take a shower and head out.

hows yall?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Slip, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Benji....I wish I could cut mine before noon around here. It's so wet from all the shade, it's usuallly in the afternoon before it's dry...at least in large areas.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the baked beans then


Yep, may be. Gonna need plenty fuel for this Saturday at Dougs, and Keebs, rousting out those vipers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...bout to take a shower and head out.
> 
> hows yall?


Hey Slip!



Nicodemus said:


> Slip, let us know how it goes!!


Hey Nick, are you better?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> great job Sista!!!! Looks like a cozy lil home


Thanks sista, he was NOT happy wit me when I left! 



rhbama3 said:


> The sun came up too early, the house cleaning lady came too early, and I was up too early after staying up so late at work last night.
> The perfect storm.......


Aaww, sorry Robert, saw where you had a rough nite! 



Jeff C. said:


> I think they do it in word or something, then copy and paste.
> 
> Shooot....that looks Great Keebs....kind of 'Uppity Redneck', if you ask me
> 
> ...


I wish someone would give me a heads up on it for sure, I can do Word............ Thanks, the worse part was the tin being cut & bent to fit.
Robert DOES do all that, he just changes personalities & puts on his........... uuuhhh, never mind, forget I said that, move along folks, move along........................ 



slip said:


> mornin folks...bout to take a shower and head out.
> 
> hows yall?



Hey young'un..................... stay positive & SPEAK UP!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Slip,

Let us know


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

afternoon folks....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, let us know how it goes!!


And YOU do the same darlin'!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, may be. Gonna need plenty fuel for this Saturday at Dougs, and Keebs, rousting out those vipers.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...bout to take a shower and head out.
> 
> hows yall?



Mornin Slip 


Hope your appt goes well


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And YOU do the same darlin'!!





I will. Trust me...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks sista, he was NOT happy wit me when I left!


I bet not  



jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> Let us know



Mornin Mike  Oh crap, I didn't respond to that PM did I?  Guess I'll do that now


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I will. Trust me...



hope the Dr. appt. goes good Nic...


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, let us know how it goes!!


will do


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> Hey Nick, are you better?


Howdy HT, good day?


Keebs said:


> Hey young'un..................... stay positive & SPEAK UP!!!


will do


jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> Let us know


will do


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Slip
> 
> 
> Hope your appt goes well


thanks.


Nicodemus said:


> I will. Trust me...



or we'll both gert skint with our own blades



outta here


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Got to scatter, work time is soon. Ya'll be safe today. Later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> hope the Dr. appt. goes good Nic...



Thank you sir!!



slip said:


> will do
> 
> Howdy HT, good day?
> 
> ...





Remember, I am the skin NER, not the skin NEE!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck at the dr's slip and nic.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...bout to take a shower and head out.
> 
> hows yall?





Nicodemus said:


> Slip, let us know how it goes!!





jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> Let us know





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> afternoon folks....





Keebs said:


> And YOU do the same darlin'!!





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Slip
> 
> 
> Hope your appt goes well





Nicodemus said:


> I will. Trust me...





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> hope the Dr. appt. goes good Nic...





hogtrap44 said:


> Got to scatter, work time is soon. Ya'll be safe today. Later.





Nicodemus said:


> Thank you sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sweetwater said:


> Good luck at the dr's slip and nic.


X 2,000   Y'all report in when ya know something!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> hope the Dr. appt. goes good Nic...


Hey darlin'!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Thank you sir!!
> 
> Remember, I am the skin NER, not the skin NEE!



Remember, I don't remember too well...........


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike  Oh crap, I didn't respond to that PM did I?  Guess I'll do that now




PM received and returned


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs, I`m almighty glad that I can charm you so easily...


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Benji
> 
> You still suck   dang tease


No comment 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Benji....I wish I could cut mine before noon around here. It's so wet from all the shade, it's usuallly in the afternoon before it's dry...at least in large areas.



I only do mine in the morning if I remember to cut the sprinklers off the night before.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I`m almighty glad that I can charm you so easily...


speaking of charming........ when will the lady fingers be ready??? 



Benji314 said:


> No comment
> I only do mine in the morning if I remember to cut the sprinklers off the night before.



Hey Benji............ what's this about blood in your alcohol system??  I hope you've had that seen about!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

UH OH!!!! Snowy.....the sun is out


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> speaking of charming........ when will the lady fingers be ready???





Gonna check on them this week.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> speaking of charming........ when will the lady fingers be ready???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Benji............ what's this about blood in your alcohol system??  I hope you've had that seen about!



I did! I did! Dr. Jack Daniels took care of that problem for me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> UH OH!!!! Snowy.....the sun is out



 means I might could go pull pallets apart


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a few questions and was wondering if you guys could help, please?

 Who has lived in both NJ & GA here on the board? What is the differences that you have found? How difficult was it to adjust from such a fast pace environment, to a more relaxed life? I literally do not have a day off. I run myself ragged but don't know no better. I am worried that I will go insane over a simpler life. Me... nothing to do, can't happen. Please guys do not get upset with me. I'm just referring to my ... 7:26am alarm (sleep by 2-3am), kids breakfast and school, first appointment is at 9am and last one at 5pm, then dinner & homework( lets not leave out the yelling, begging, and pleading to go to friends on a school day at that), showers, gossip, complaints, PC repair, xbox repair, phone calls, 50-60 emails a day to return, a salon to run, clients being irrational and rude, schedules not syncing,  Keeping up with  man hanging off of a sign, no lunch but must think about dinner, then time for the office yet again. See what I mean, ugh.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few questions and was wondering if you guys could help, please?
> 
> Who has lived in both NJ & GA here on the board? What is the differences that you have found? How difficult was it to adjust from such a fast pace environment, to a more relaxed life? I literally do not have a day off. I run myself ragged but don't know no better. I am worried that I will go insane over a simpler life. Me... nothing to do, can't happen. Please guys do not get upset with me. I'm just referring to my ... 7:26am alarm (sleep by 2-3am), kids breakfast and school, first appointment is at 9am and last one at 5pm, then dinner & homework( lets not leave out the yelling, begging, and pleading to go to friends on a school day at that), showers, gossip, complaints, PC repair, xbox repair, phone calls, 50-60 emails a day to return, a salon to run, clients being irrational and rude, schedules not syncing,  Keeping up with  man hanging off of a sign, no lunch but must think about dinner, then time for the office yet again. See what I mean, ugh.





You are just 'existin`", in a rat race. Slow down, and "live".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna check on them this week.


    But YOU don't need to be the one picking.................. you have them picked & I'll shell all of them, deal? 



Benji314 said:


> I did! I did! Dr. Jack Daniels took care of that problem for me.


Alllright!  



SnowHunter said:


> means I might could go pull pallets apart


I KNOW I got more pics to send you, I just gotta find the dang things!! 



YaraG. said:


> I have a few questions and was wondering if you guys could help, please?
> 
> Who has lived in both NJ & GA here on the board? What is the differences that you have found? How difficult was it to adjust from such a fast pace environment, to a more relaxed life? I literally do not have a day off. I run myself ragged but don't know no better. I am worried that I will go insane over a simpler life. Me... nothing to do, can't happen. Please guys do not get upset with me. I'm just referring to my ... 7:26am alarm (sleep by 2-3am), kids breakfast and school, first appointment is at 9am and last one at 5pm, then dinner & homework( lets not leave out the yelling, begging, and pleading to go to friends on a school day at that), showers, gossip, complaints, PC repair, xbox repair, phone calls, 50-60 emails a day to return, a salon to run, clients being irrational and rude, schedules not syncing,  Keeping up with  man hanging off of a sign, no lunch but must think about dinner, then time for the office yet again. See what I mean, ugh.



Yara, I've only lived in Ga 99% of my life (a few months in Topeka, KS. when I was young) but I think I can honestly say..................................... the scenery changes but everything else is still the same!  Sorry!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs, they come already shelled. All you have to do is wash and blanch.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few questions and was wondering if you guys could help, please?
> 
> Who has lived in both NJ & GA here on the board? What is the differences that you have found? How difficult was it to adjust from such a fast pace environment, to a more relaxed life? I literally do not have a day off. I run myself ragged but don't know no better. I am worried that I will go insane over a simpler life. Me... nothing to do, can't happen. Please guys do not get upset with me. I'm just referring to my ... 7:26am alarm (sleep by 2-3am), kids breakfast and school, first appointment is at 9am and last one at 5pm, then dinner & homework( lets not leave out the yelling, begging, and pleading to go to friends on a school day at that), showers, gossip, complaints, PC repair, xbox repair, phone calls, 50-60 emails a day to return, a salon to run, clients being irrational and rude, schedules not syncing,  Keeping up with  man hanging off of a sign, no lunch but must think about dinner, then time for the office yet again. See what I mean, ugh.



That's a decision we all have to make for ourselves. I did the traveling work thing for awhile and figured out I'm more of a laid back "There's more important things than working 80 hours a week" kinda guy.

We're all built different.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2010)

What?   You're not driving a school bus to boot?     You've got it easy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, they come already shelled. All you have to do is wash and blanch.


Oooohhh, I like that even better, although, I have many fond memories from sitting around with Mama, Granny & sisters shelling peas................. 



boneboy96 said:


> What?   You're not driving a school bus to boot?     You've got it easy!



Bob, with the workload she already does, she'd make a GREAT bus driver!! 
I loved telling mine:
"Sit Down, Hush Up & HOLD ON"!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You are just 'existin`", in a rat race. Slow down, and "live".


I don't know how to, so Troy told me that he is gonna teach me. He is actually gonna take me fishing to a location with little to no fish, just for a lesson on patience & relaxation. I will be swimming back 



Sweetwater said:


> That's a decision we all have to make for ourselves. I did the traveling work thing for awhile and figured out I'm more of a laid back "There's more important things than working 80 hours a week" kinda guy.
> 
> We're all built different.



Every week of the month I travel from CNJ to...SNJ, NNJ, Philly, PA, CT, & NY. That is dedication to your career but at the same time it's an early death. Can win when ya have kids. Yeah I'm exhausted but the look on their faces when we reach a goal... priceless!
Dinner is already done.... anyone hungry?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> That's a decision we all have to make for ourselves. I did the traveling work thing for awhile and figured out I'm more of a laid back "There's more important things than working 80 hours a week" kinda guy.
> We're all built different.



YEP...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 8, 2010)

Afternoon yall!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't know how to, so Troy told me that he is gonna teach me. He is actually gonna take me fishing to a location with little to no fish, just for a lesson on patience & relaxation. I will be swimming back
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yes you do, you just don`t know that you do. Down here in the South, we like to brag about our slower paced lifestyle, but, you can get caught up in the same ratrace here if you are not careful. Depends a lot on where you are. Atlanta comes to mind. But truthfully, slow down, enjoy what life has to offer you, and relax. You`ll live longer.


Your "supper" looks delicious.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

TAking Bets now.......................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Afternoon yall!



Heyyyy Sullie!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Yara...

Posting that pic was wrong....WRONG. LOL...I can smell it from here. One good thing I learned from a northerner was how to make roast in the oven instead of a crockpot. Ain't went back.

Back to the rat race discussion...lemme share a story an older fella shared with me when I was 22 and runnin round like a chicken with it's head cut off....slightly edited so I don't  get banded.

There were two bulls sitting on a cliff overlooking a bunch of cows grazing in the pasture...One daddy bull and his son.

The younger bull says to the older bull ,"Hey dad, let's run down there and get one of those cows."

The older bull says ,"No son....lets walk down there and get them all".


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few questions and was wondering if you guys could help, please?
> 
> Who has lived in both NJ & GA here on the board? What is the differences that you have found? How difficult was it to adjust from such a fast pace environment, to a more relaxed life? I literally do not have a day off. I run myself ragged but don't know no better. I am worried that I will go insane over a simpler life. Me... nothing to do, can't happen. Please guys do not get upset with me.



I am from Ga, and as Lewis Grizzard said, I was "held hostage against my will" up in NJ for 7 years while in the military. Yes, it's easy to get caught up in the rat race, but I lived in SJ (Cape May Court House) and, since I missed Ga so much got involved in fishing and hunting, and got my kids involved at an early age. There are alot of forest there in the state not to mention some of the BEST striper surf fishing action in the nation. I found myself having to balance/choose between deer hunting or striper fishing, because the fish are on when the deer are, same time of the year, same hours.  During the summers I got involved with the Yacht clubs and volunteered as a deck hand for the sailboat races, and took the kids also. For free. We also bought some boogie boards and wet suits and hit the beaches every time we could. Helps you to relax, and the kids are too tired to bicker etc when you get home  So if you look hard, you can find a slow pace of life up there.

Look up Nick at Belleplain Supply. I worked for him moonlighting selling guns and bows etc. In a state where they have the worst gun laws I bet he sells more than any gun shop down south. He'll steer you right. He's down 47.

They can take a boy out of Georgia, but they cant take Georgia out of the boy...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes you do, you just don`t know that you do. Down here in the South, we like to brag about our slower paced lifestyle, but, you can get caught up in the same ratrace here if you are not careful. Depends a lot on where you are. Atlanta comes to mind. But truthfully, slow down, enjoy what life has to offer you, and relax. You`ll live longer.
> 
> 
> Your "supper" looks delicious.



I already have a list of things that I want to do when I get south. A list of relaxation ofcourse...
1. learn to hunt...start with squirrels 
2. learn to ride again
3. learn to stay home without "daddy" for weeks at a clip
4. learn to drive under 95mph (don't wanna to hear it Troy)
5. MAYBE get over the snake phobia so I can slip a few in someones sleeping bag, that has been torturing me.
6. Go back to my photography
7. learn how to sit still 
8. learn how to do one thing at a time and not 6
9. I want to build a brick-stone grill again
*** Reminder..i'm not a girly girl but can be when need to be ***


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 8, 2010)

(sorry... but I'm reaaaallly driveling now  )

many Ga peeps won't believe this, but I was able to raise 2 daughters and a son in New Jersey to be survivalist. Hunt, fish, quarter a deer, shoot (guns and bows), scout, yougetthepoint... 

I had a sinister reason, after a day out, they were so beat they were QUIET the rest of the evening 

Plus, they were raised on venison and striper. Free fud.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few questions and was wondering if you guys could help, please?
> 
> Who has lived in both NJ & GA here on the board? What is the differences that you have found? How difficult was it to adjust from such a fast pace environment, to a more relaxed life? I literally do not have a day off. I run myself ragged but don't know no better. I am worried that I will go insane over a simpler life. Me... nothing to do, can't happen. Please guys do not get upset with me. I'm just referring to my ... 7:26am alarm (sleep by 2-3am), kids breakfast and school, first appointment is at 9am and last one at 5pm, then dinner & homework( lets not leave out the yelling, begging, and pleading to go to friends on a school day at that), showers, gossip, complaints, PC repair, xbox repair, phone calls, 50-60 emails a day to return, a salon to run, clients being irrational and rude, schedules not syncing,  Keeping up with  man hanging off of a sign, no lunch but must think about dinner, then time for the office yet again. See what I mean, ugh.



PM incoming


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanna go home....... i wanna go home....(insert sad harmonica music here). 
Ya'll causing trouble? I see her Imperial Administratess lurking down there. SS did Satchmo have a good birfday?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yara...
> 
> *Posting that pic was wrong....WRONG. LOL...I can smell it from here.* One good thing I learned from a northerner was how to make roast in the oven instead of a crockpot. Ain't went back.
> 
> ...


I loved the story, ty. As for my pork shoulder... its stuffed with garlic, cilantro, onions, peppers, adobo, cumin & tarragon. Been slow cooking it since this mornin to add the potatoes half way thru. You should smell my place! What's worst is that I can't have any 



Garcia Mitchler said:


> I am from Ga, and as Lewis Grizzard said, I was "held hostage against my will" up in NJ for 7 years while in the military. Yes, it's easy to get caught up in the rat race, but I lived in SJ (Cape May Court House) and, since I missed Ga so much got involved in fishing and hunting, and got my kids involved at an early age. There are alot of forest there in the state not to mention some of the BEST striper surf fishing action in the nation. I found myself having to balance/choose between deer hunting or striper fishing, because the fish are on when the deer are, same time of the year, same hours.  During the summers I got involved with the Yacht clubs and volunteered as a deck hand for the sailboat races, and took the kids also. For free. We also bought some boogie boards and wet suits and hit the beaches every time we could. Helps you to relax, and the kids are too tired to bicker etc when you get home  So if you look hard, you can find a slow pace of life up there.
> 
> Look up Nick at Belleplain Supply. I worked for him moonlighting selling guns and bows etc. In a state where they have the worst gun laws I bet he sells more than any gun shop down south. He'll steer you right. He's down 47.
> 
> They can take a boy out of Georgia, but they cant take Georgia out of the boy...


It's not the same for me hun. I moved out of NJ when I was 19 for a faster life in NY. Then I moved back home for some piece of mind. Now... home is just not slowww enough for me. I know that I could get used to not having an itinerary and ulcer because of it. Sooo, GA here I come.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanna go home....... i wanna go home....(insert sad harmonica music here).



How about some night-night music? Me finks my Wobbert-Woo  needs a nap when he gets home.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KSCuVFKnTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KSCuVFKnTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> How about some night-night music? Me finks my Wobbert-Woo  needs a nap when he gets home.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KSCuVFKnTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KSCuVFKnTRA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Thanks Tbug, I needed that power nap!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 8, 2010)

when you get here I need someone to du-my-hair...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> when you get here I need someone to du-my-hair...



Me??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  I see ya'll been busy driveling all over the place again...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

I need a nap.  But I can't , too much to do today.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  I see ya'll been busy driveling all over the place again...



Not me! **fixin my halo** afternoon sir


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not me! **fixin my halo** afternoon sir



Oh No,  Naturally not you, Just a sweet little Jersey gurl  right...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE=Redneck Maguiver;5005286]Oh No,  Naturally not you, Just a sweet little Jersey gurl  right...[/QUOTE]

Right on the nail ....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, I outta here for a bit, I gotta git some things done afore Nightfall


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Redneck...

Best....avatar.....ever.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You are just 'existin`", in a rat race. Slow down, and "live".


yup, no finer words spoken 



jsullivan03 said:


> Afternoon yall!


Hey Jamie! How you doin?


Keebs said:


> TAking Bets now.......................



 too cute!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup, no finer words spoken
> 
> 
> Hey Jamie! How you doin?
> ...



I'm gonna get the video camera out & keep by my chair starting tonight!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna get the video camera out & keep by my chair starting tonight!



oh lawd  that outta make for some interesting video


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh lawd  that outta make for some interesting video



  I have laughed till I 'bout cried this weekend  still have to watch Cutter being a bit rough with him but dang, he's fast!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone heard from Slip?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Anyone heard from Slip?



Nope 

Or Nick?

Keebs?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope
> 
> Or Nick?
> 
> Keebs?



Nic was at 3pm...Slip was at like 1pm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Anyone heard from Slip?





SnowHunter said:


> Nope
> 
> Or Nick?
> 
> Keebs?




Nuttin from either yet........... should be anytime for Nic, slip will probably be later on, they have a little drive...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang sucker done slipped in on us............. ok Slip, spill it!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang sucker done slipped in on us............. ok Slip, spill it!



Slipped in and out


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

so now we're going with "Postural orthostatic tachycardia"
and ill be on 4 pills a day. if this doesnt fix it in a while we'll try something new...again...like we've been doing for a year


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang sucker done slipped in on us............. ok Slip, spill it!



yup, SPILL IT SLIP!!!!


Hope Nicks appt went well too!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> so now we're going with "Postural orthostatic tachycardia"
> and ill be on 4 pills a day. if this doesnt fix it in a while we'll try something new...again...like we've been doing for a year



I know it is a pain,but hopefully the DR,has a clue..if not


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

It's so nice to see how close the members on this board are. To see you guys  genuinely care for one another. Other boards that I'm on... "Drama" Not here tho... just a cozy, funny, warm, hysterical at times, and informative place. I can't wait to meet all y'all. Now don't go taggin me a mushball cause I aint!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's so nice to see how close the members on this board are. To see you guys  genuinely care for one another. Other boards that I'm on... "Drama" Not here tho... just a cozy, funny, warm, hysterical at times, and informative place. I can't wait to meet all y'all. Now don't go taggin me a mushball cause I aint!



I will tell you the truth,I have not met either Slip or Nic,but I want to....They are like a lot of the folks on here just good people!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slipped in and out


You notice that too, huh? 



slip said:


> so now we're going with "Postural orthostatic tachycardia"
> and ill be on 4 pills a day. if this doesnt fix it in a while we'll try something new...again...like we've been doing for a year



You just LOVE making me learn don't ya?!?!
I'll go look it up, but I'm telling ya, if you don't start seeing an improvement, I'm going to get you to Tifton, capeesh??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's so nice to see how close the members on this board are. To see you guys  genuinely care for one another. Other boards that I'm on... "Drama" Not here tho... just a cozy, funny, warm, hysterical at times, and informative place. I can't wait to meet all y'all. Now don't go taggin me a mushball cause I aint!



Most boards are "anonymous" posters............ we all try to get together when we can, some more than others, but it DOES make a difference!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You notice that too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guess that is why his user name fits


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Most boards are "anonymous" posters............ we all try to get together when we can, some more than others, but it DOES make a difference!




A big difference,I may have not met most but I feel like I know them by meeting those who have


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> so now we're going with "Postural orthostatic tachycardia"
> and ill be on 4 pills a day. if this doesnt fix it in a while we'll try something new...again...like we've been doing for a year


I know it stinks, SLip, but at least they're tryin to get ya figured out. 

There any chance you could grow out of whatever is ailin ya? 



YaraG. said:


> It's so nice to see how close the members on this board are. To see you guys  genuinely care for one another. Other boards that I'm on... "Drama" Not here tho... just a cozy, funny, warm, hysterical at times, and informative place. I can't wait to meet all y'all. Now don't go taggin me a mushball cause I aint!


We are a very close knit group


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You notice that too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a good link for ya Sista 
http://www.dinet.org/


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> guess that is why his user name fits



Moppett fits him too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heres a good link for ya Sista
> http://www.dinet.org/
















 interesting


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know it stinks, SLip, but at least they're tryin to get ya figured out.
> 
> There any chance you could grow out of whatever is ailin ya?



i think so. but it could still take a few years....or 6 months. no way to really know from what i understand.

my doctor is very hard to understand.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You just LOVE making me learn don't ya?!?!
> I'll go look it up, but I'm telling ya, if you don't start seeing an improvement, I'm going to get you to Tifton, capeesh??



hey im learning too! i know what it _feels_ but i dont know what its doing....knowwhatimsayin? so we're both learning i guess..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> i think so. but it could still take a few years....or 6 months. no way to really know from what i understand.
> 
> my doctor is very hard to understand.



Well, I hope you grow out of it!!!  

Most Dr's are....I don't understand em most of the time myself


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> hey im learning too! i know what it _feels_ but i dont know what its doing....knowwhatimsayin? so we're both learning i guess..



I gotcha sweetie and believe me, we'll be here to help ya, k?  Just from the little I've just read there is a specialized doc in Birmingham, AL ya'll might wanna check into seeing, just an option, ya know.   You know the feelings, but you don't know the causes, then you get busy researching (a.k.a. school work) and see if the folks know what they are talking about, see if what you know matches what they report.......... get it?  <--- water, you have to stay hydrated!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

home at last!
Bubbette gone for a few days and sitting in a nice quiet house. Gotta stay awake for 3 more hours.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Most boards are "anonymous" posters............ we all try to get together when we can, some more than others, but it DOES make a difference!



Since I haven't met any of y'all but OFH....

Here's me and the misses...Billy and Robin






Here's me....the grandaughter...and daughter...Chloe and Melissa.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> hey im learning too! i know what it _feels_ but i dont know what its doing....knowwhatimsayin? so we're both learning i guess..



Good luck son.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> Bubbette gone for a few days and sitting in a nice quiet house. Gotta stay awake for 3 more hours.....


Hey Wingman!! 

Why can't ya fall asleep yet? 



Sweetwater said:


> Since I haven't met any of y'all but OFH....
> 
> Here's me and the misses...Billy and Robin
> 
> ...



You have a very purty Mrs, Daughter and Gdaughter!!! Beautiful family there, SW


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> Bubbette gone for a few days and sitting in a nice quiet house. Gotta stay awake for 3 more hours.....


 Need help?? 



Sweetwater said:


> Good luck son.



 Ya'll started young!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks snowy.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Need help??
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll started young!



I was 21 when Melissa was born....Melissa was 21 when Chloe was born. Ironic..isn't it?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Since I haven't met any of y'all but OFH....
> 
> Here's me and the misses...Billy and Robin
> 
> ...



Beautiful family....Chloe looks like you.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good luck son.



thanks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know it stinks, SLip, but at least they're tryin to get ya figured out.
> 
> There any chance you could grow out of whatever is ailin ya?
> 
> ...


I can tell and it's great.



Keebs said:


> Most boards are "anonymous" posters............ we all try to get together when we can, some more than others, but it DOES make a difference!



I've seen pics of the gatherings and you guys look like a family.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Yara..I'm very, very blessed.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Since I haven't met any of y'all but OFH....
> 
> Here's me and the misses...Billy and Robin
> 
> ...


Always nice to put a face with a screen name.
Welcome to the zoo thread, Sweetwater!


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman!!
> 
> Why can't ya fall asleep yet?
> 
> ...


Hiya, Snowbabe!
I got called in on an emergency last night and didn't get home till 3am. Back up at 8ish this morning. If i go to bed now, i'll wake up at 2am and not be able to get back to sleep.


Keebs said:


> Need help??
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll started young!


Why......yes. Yes i do.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

whats kickin chickens,how is e'ryone  this fine after noon.howdy  snowy,keebs,rhbama and e'ryone else.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks!



afternoon, Chuck!!
you back to 100% yet?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Always nice to put a face with a screen name.
> Welcome to the zoo thread, Sweetwater!



Thanks Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats kickin chickens,how is e'ryone  this fine after noon.howdy  snowy,keebs,rhbama and e'ryone else.



Hey Dawg!
Just watchin' the Pawn Stars i tivo'd and waiting on some camp stew that a certain someone gave me to heat up!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Dawg!
> Just watchin' the Pawn Stars i tivo'd and waiting on some camp stew that a certain someone gave me to heat up!



that dont sound half bad brother,enjoy


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats kickin chickens,how is e'ryone  this fine after noon.howdy  snowy,keebs,rhbama and e'ryone else.



evenin....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Chuck!!
> you back to 100% yet?



Hey there Robert!

Pretty much so. If it was'nt for the bitten tongue, it'd just be a memory! A very vague one, thankfully!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there Robert!
> 
> Pretty much so. If it was'nt for the bitten tongue, it'd just be a memory! A very vague one, thankfully!




Chucky B! 

Glad to see you're feeling better. 

I gotta say, that's the first time I've ever had a stranger lying down with his head (although I don't really consider you a stranger) in my lap without anyone making a single suggestive comment.       



I think a big hug is in order next time we see you and the Missus, we're sooooo beyond handshakes now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Chucky B!
> 
> Glad to see you're feeling better.
> 
> ...



Bugsy!!!
Yeah, I think we're all a little closer to Chuck now.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> Yeah, I think we're all a little closer to Chuck now.



Wobbert-Woo 

Sorry you had a rough night.  I must have sympathy tiredness for ya. 

Time to go fix some supper, be back later.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't passed out in blackbeards...but I have in AJ's...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin....



howdy yarag, how goes it up jersey way?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

For those of you who have never met me... here i is...  Dont hate me cause i beurtiful...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Chucky B!
> 
> Glad to see you're feeling better.
> 
> ...



Well, I had a comment on the tip of my tongue, but I bit it off!

Deal on the hug, Bug!

Hope you and yours are well today!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

have you folks heard craig morgans new song(this aint nothin).best country song i've heard in a long time.give it a listen i think everyone can appreciate this one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I haven't passed out in blackbeards...but I have in AJ's...



Me, Miguel, Timmay, and a few others went to AJ's a couple of months ago. I think we got some bad oysters. I don't plan to go back anytime soon.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy yarag, how goes it up jersey way?



It's empty here .....


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For those of you who have never met me... here i is...  Dont hate me cause i beurtiful...
> 
> View attachment 533561



matty, your reveling a lil too much brother lol.... whats up man


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> Yeah, I think we're all a little closer to Chuck now.



I'm feelin' the luv 'roun here now!!!

Robert? Question.

Reckon how many people inside was watching and wondering if I'd already eaten yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

nothing... just got spanking one of the kids... about to go eat supper.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's empty here .....



im sorry.....hope things pick up for ya,if that is to be your wish


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> matty, your reveling a lil too much brother lol.... whats up man



adding Old Bay seasoning to his Butt rubs seems to be affecting him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm feelin' the luv 'roun here now!!!
> 
> Robert? Question.
> 
> Reckon how many people inside was watching and wondering if I'd already eaten yet?



Well.  i'm pretty sure the husband/wife looking out the winder at us prolly wondered the same thing.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

gonna step out for a minute.found a fella who works on outboards ........for beer!.how can i go wrong


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 8, 2010)

Howz ya'll been? Ain't been in here for a while...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For those of you who have never met me... here i is...  Dont hate me cause i beurtiful...
> 
> View attachment 533561



I met ya Matty and the picture is an improvement


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For those of you who have never met me... here i is...  Dont hate me cause i beurtiful...
> 
> View attachment 533561



Where's yer water wings and squirty gun?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.  i'm pretty sure the husband/wife looking out the winder at us prolly wondered the same thing.



Uummm, Waitress? What exactly did he order?

I gots to go, folks! Everbody have a good one tonight!

Hey ModYeo...good to see ya....Bye ModYeo!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

wish yall was closer! i got about 15 pounds of zuc and 10 or more pounds of crook neck to give away....cant get mom to cook it fast enough!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Me, Miguel, Timmay, and a few others went to AJ's a couple of months ago. I think we got some bad oysters. I don't plan to go back anytime soon.



Yeah...it's been a coupla years since I been there.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> wish yall was closer! i got about 15 pounds of zuc and 10 or more pounds of crook neck to give away....cant get mom to cook it fast enough!



time for a roadside sale


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Checkin` in. Got a chronic respiratory infection.  Got additional pills to swaller, and am grounded till Monday. 

Now, let me read back and see what ya`ll been up to...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's so nice to see how close the members on this board are. To see you guys  genuinely care for one another. Other boards that I'm on... "Drama" Not here tho... just a cozy, funny, warm, hysterical at times, and informative place. I can't wait to meet all y'all. Now don't go taggin me a mushball cause I aint!



Here is a link of some of us from south west GA. Nevermind... forgot to get the link and I'm being lazy.  The thread is around the campfire and it's called Quack visits SOWEGA.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> time for a roadside sale



tried that, didnt sell much...thing is most people around here grow the same thing

gotta get closer to town where people dont grow stuff.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Checkin` in. Got a chronic respiratory infection.  Got additional pills to swaller, and am grounded till Monday.
> 
> Now, let me read back and see what ya`ll been up to...



Get well soon Nic.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Slip, Tanner wants you to see the thread about his lizard.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Checkin` in. Got a chronic respiratory infection.  Got additional pills to swaller, and am grounded till Monday.
> 
> Now, let me read back and see what ya`ll been up to...



Nic,

I had one took me a while to get better because I did not listen to the DR....So stay home take your meds and get well soon!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> im sorry.....hope things pick up for ya,if that is to be your wish


It will as soon as daddy gets back home.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here is a link of some of us from south west GA. Nevermind... forgot to get the link and I'm being lazy.  The thread is around the campfire and it's called Quack visits SOWEGA.



Thanx hun... will look it up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> tried that, didnt sell much...thing is most people around here grow the same thing
> 
> gotta get closer to town where people dont grow stuff.



If you were closer to PeachTree City I would call my in-laws....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm back.  And I think I have out done myself this time.
1 hour and I finished building new Farkle for the Bike.  

See>>>>


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Checkin` in. Got a chronic respiratory infection.  Got additional pills to swaller, and am grounded till Monday.
> 
> Now, let me read back and see what ya`ll been up to...


do like yer told Nick...or keebs will come after ya!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip, Tanner wants you to see the thread about his lizard.



thats neat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder how Yara's gonna like humidity so high that you feel like you just stepped out of the shower, skeeters that swarm by the millions, and gnats that fly into every opening they can find??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how Yara's gonna like humidity so high that you feel like you just stepped out of the shower, skeeters that swarm by the millions, and gnats that fly into every opening they can find??



Oh...and don't ferget the dreaded rattlin cottonhead coppermouth.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how Yara's gonna like humidity so high that you feel like you just stepped out of the shower, skeeters that swarm by the millions, and gnats that fly into every opening they can find??



and if you step under a tree....ticks and chiggers.

if you walk between two tree's....a face full of spider web


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh...and don't ferget the dreaded rattlin cottonhead coppermouth.


 


slip said:


> and if you step under a tree....ticks and chiggers.
> 
> if you walk between two tree's....a face full of spider web


 
And we haven't even started on Sasquatch and the Black Panthers..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how Yara's gonna like humidity so high that you feel like you just stepped out of the shower, skeeters that swarm by the millions, and gnats that fly into every opening they can find??



Daddy likes my hair down. So when he is home, my hair will be done. I'm pampered like that (gonna hurt). The heat is good for loosing weight and I could afford to lose 6 lbs or so. The gnats are gonna be torture for my daughter cause in the summer she gets eaten alive. It's a sad sight to see but she is a tough cookie and will be fine. What else ya got????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And we haven't even started on Sasquatch and the Black Panthers..



Or any of them there things that go to Screeming in da middle of the night...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Daddy likes my hair down. So when he is home, my hair will be done. I'm pampered like that (gonna hurt). The heat is good for loosing weight and I could afford to lose 6 lbs or so. The gnats are gonna be torture for my daughter cause in the summer she gets eaten alive. It's a sad sight to see but she is a tough cookie and will be fine. What else ya got????


 
Skeeters, ticks and those dreaded chiggers.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Checkin` in. Got a chronic respiratory infection.  Got additional pills to swaller, and am grounded till Monday.
> 
> Now, let me read back and see what ya`ll been up to...



Dang Nick, hate to hear that  Least they can getcha better! You better stay grounded!  Don't make me drive all the way down there


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh...and don't ferget the dreaded rattlin cottonhead coppermouth.





slip said:


> and if you step under a tree....ticks and chiggers.
> 
> if you walk between two tree's....a face full of spider web



Quit pikin on "Jersey" I aint made of glass!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Checkin` in. Got a chronic respiratory infection. Got additional pills to swaller, and am grounded till Monday.
> 
> Now, let me read back and see what ya`ll been up to...


 
Been there done that,,,,,,,,,,I didn't want the t-shirt. Ain't no fun.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skeeters, ticks and those dreaded chiggers.



What are dreaded chiggers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Quit pikin on "Jersey" I aint made of glass!!!!


 
Just the facts ma'am, just the facts. That is SOWEGA you'll be visitin ya' know. Don't believe us??? Just ask Nick..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What are dreaded chiggers?


 

Troy hasn't enlightened you about chiggers yet???? Shame on him.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What are dreaded chiggers?



crotch critters.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Quit pikin on "Jersey" I aint made of glass!!!!



I dated a girl from Hackensack in high school.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinkin` about goin` fishin`...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> crotch critters.



Oohh    Thats low...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> crotch critters.


Among other places on your body..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> crotch critters.



Eeewwww! Chasity belt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Eeewwww! Chasity belt!


 
It won't help...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

*Question..... may I start the next driveler? Pwease?*


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

steaks, carrots n rice, yummmmmy 

time to go cut up some more pallets  Yall enjoy, and don't forget da sugah


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It won't help...



You guys keep on pikin.. go ahead. Just remeber this... we will meet very soon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's the aggrevating trio;


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You guys keep on pikin.. go ahead. Just remeber this... we will meet very soon!


but we won't be the ones scratchin,,,,


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the aggrevating trio;



I'll start drinkin vinegar now... so when I get there, im just too bitter for em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about goin` fishin`...



that BETTER BE a Cabela's fishing video game!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll start drinkin vinegar now... so when I get there, im just too bitter for em.





See, I am good for something...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> but we won't be the ones scratchin,,,,



 Not me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll start drinkin vinegar now... so when I get there, im just too bitter for em.


 
Not just any vinegar, gotta get the organic  vinegar with the mother in it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that BETTER BE a Cabela's fishing video game!





Just kiddin`!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> See, I am good for something...



ya lost me Nic


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not just any vinegar, gotta get the organic  vinegar with the mother in it...



Hhhhmmm... i feel my avatar changing for someone.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And we haven't even started on Sasquatch and the Black Panthers..


or the 6 foot tall demon with green eyes wondering around in the woods....

what happend with all of that anyway?


YaraG. said:


> Quit pikin on "Jersey" I aint made of glass!!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> crotch critters.





YaraG. said:


> *Question..... may I start the next driveler? Pwease?*



betta be fast!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> or the 6 foot tall demon with green eyes wondering around in the woods....
> 
> what happend with all of that anyway?
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hhhhmmm... i feel my avatar changing for someone.


 
You sure you're not Canadian??? I'm just tryin to give you a few head up hints before you get here and find out the hard way.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure you're not Canadian??? I'm just tryin to give you a few head up hints before you get here and find out the hard way.



Don't get your panties in a bunch....now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch....now.


 
No worries,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,eh !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I already have a list of things that I want to do when I get south. A list of relaxation ofcourse...
> 1. learn to hunt...start with squirrels
> 2. learn to ride again
> 3. learn to stay home without "daddy" for weeks at a clip
> ...





1.  No problems there.

2.  Ride what? Bike, motorcycle, goat, horse?

3.  Consider it a break from each other. Absense makes the heart grow fonder.

4.  Georgia State patrol will cure you, right quick.

5.  I give lessons.

6.  Can`t help you there.

7.  Take up turkey huntin`.

8.  That`ll become automatic when you get in the South.

9.  Why? Brinkmans and Char Grill makes fine ones.


You might be from that place up yonder, but with a little work and some creek water, you`ll probably make a passable Southern Belle.


Welcome to the Old South, Miss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 1. No problems there.
> 
> 2. Ride what? Bike, motorcycle, goat, horse?
> 
> ...


 
On item #4, you forgot to add, the new Super Speeder Law will break her if she don't learn. I've heard fines start around $1000.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 1.  No problems there.
> 
> 2.  Ride what? Bike, motorcycle, goat, horse?
> Motorcycle....horse would be nice but I'm scared of being thrown off.
> ...



Not there yet but you'll hear me comin.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about goin` fishin`...



Hey there, Nic!
Hope you're feelin' better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there, Nic!
> Hope you're feelin' better!





Howdy Chuck. I ain`t, hope you are!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YARA!!!!! If you want to start the next driveler, you better change that avatar, right quick!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2010)

evening fellow drivelers.  Nic, no fishing just yet!  Slip, I'll come by and take some veggies off your hands this weekend!   Yara, you better read up on swamp monsters and such...plenty of em in SOWEGA!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

I may be driving home but I can still read and post goofy Mexican ...ain't no chiggers in my house...or boat..to hot for gnats..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I may be driving home but I can still read and post goofy Mexican ...ain't no chiggers in my house...or boat..to hot for gnats..


 
You can't that well while drivin, or you'da seen the reference to SOWEGA that I made...

You turnin' into a Canadian too??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I may be driving home but I can still read and post goofy Mexican ...ain't no chiggers in my house...or boat..to hot for gnats..



Where are ya now hunny? Are you driving or is Richie?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Chuck. I ain`t, hope you are!!



Well, least you feel good enough to get back on here!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about goin` fishin`...


 
 you must want to get in some sho nuff trouble...
I know a few folks that will hide your truck keys....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well, least you feel good enough to get back on here!





Well, I can type fine, but I can`t get enough air to hardly talk. Be glad to get over this mess.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I can type fine, but I can`t get enough air to hardly talk. Be glad to get over this mess.


 pfffftt
but your sick behind is thinkin of fishin???!!!??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> you must want to get in some sho nuff trouble...
> I know a few folks that will hide your truck keys....





Hi!   

I`m gonna behave. I gotta a feelin` a couple of ya`ll that are in reach, and one that will make it a point to get here, will thump me purty good if I don`t act right...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> you must want to get in some sho nuff trouble...
> I know a few folks that will hide your truck keys....



Wander!!! 
How was the beach? Pick up a few BP tarball souvenirs?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I can type fine, but I can`t get enough air to hardly talk. Be glad to get over this mess.



I bet, Brotha...I bet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> pfffftt
> but your sick behind is thinkin of fishin???!!!??





That was a joke. I wanted to see ya`ll rare up!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't that well while drivin, or you'da seen the reference to SOWEGA that I made...
> 
> You turnin' into a Canadian too??


They got chiggers, gnats and skeeters in the hotel too
in SOWEGa


YaraG. said:


> Where are ya now hunny? Are you driving or is Richie?


 Baltimore, I'm the copilot till it gets dark....then we fly below radar.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was a joke. I wanted to see ya`ll rare up!



C;mon Nick...lets go fishing...when we get back we'll have such a big ol pile of fish they'll forget all about it.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hi!
> 
> I`m gonna behave. I gotta a feelin` a couple of ya`ll that are in reach, and one that will make it a point to get here, will thump me purty good if I don`t act right...


 
Sure enough.... and I will be in Albany tomorrow & Thursday.... so you better be home resting & recooperating..... I have connections ya know....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> They got chiggers, gnats and skeeters in the hotel too
> in SOWEGa
> Baltimore, I'm the copilot till it gets dark....then we fly below radar.


 

Oh yeah, and while you're at it, help the girl spell "Georgia" . I don't think folks down that way would cut her much slack with her walkin around pronouncin it "Gerogia"...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was a joke. I wanted to see ya`ll rare up!


uhum!


TGattis said:


> They got chiggers, gnats and skeeters in the hotel too
> in SOWEGa
> Baltimore, I'm the copilot till it gets dark....then we fly below radar.


How's the shoulder today? I hope you didn't over do it again! Remeber theses words... "don't want ya feeling bad on our trip" ... sound familiar??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> They got chiggers, gnats and skeeters in the hotel too
> in SOWEGa
> Baltimore, I'm the copilot till it gets dark....then we fly below radar.



don't forget the yellow flys. Got chomped by a few this weekend.
These daily rainstorms have caused the bug populations to explode around here. It's gonna be a long summer.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> C;mon Nick...lets go fishing...when we get back we'll have such a big ol pile of fish they'll forget all about it.



Hush boy!!! You don`t realize who she runs with! We`ll talk about this later, you and me...



southwoodshunter said:


> Sure enough.... and I will be in Albany tomorrow & Thursday.... so you better be home resting & recooperating..... I have connections ya know....



I`ll be here doin` what I`m sposed to be doin`. Trust me...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> C;mon Nick...lets go fishing...when we get back we'll have such a big ol pile of fish they'll forget all about it.


Hey  stop being a bad influence! Not you laying up in the hospital with tubes up every hole of your body!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, and while you're at it, help the girl spell "Georgia" . I don't think folks down that way would cut her much slack with her walkin around pronouncin it "Gerogia"...



Keep pickin.... I just keep feeding ya more rope.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, and while you're at it, help the girl spell "Georgia" . I don't think folks down that way would cut her much slack with her walkin around pronouncin it "Gerogia"...




Do I really look that stoopid...she's gonna wail on you when you meet her...

Blackbeards...June 25th..Time ????


Nick, you want me to make a pit stop at the black mans white house and say "Hello" for ya?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> don't forget the yellow flys. Got chomped by a few this weekend.
> These daily rainstorms have caused the bug populations to explode around here. It's gonna be a long summer.....



Robert aint nothin' in GA that's gonna keep me from making sure Troy dies a happy man! Not a bug big enuff. No amount of snakes. No stank weather. No wild hog, possum, bear, fish, deer, coon, armadillo,  black panther, gator, etc.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Do I really look that stoopid...she's gonna wail on you when you meet her...
> 
> Blackbeards...June 25th..Time ????
> Nick, you want me to make a pit stop at the black mans white house and say "Hello" for ya?





7 o`clock.

Yea, tell him I said to try to do something productive!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

Somebody say "Blackbeard's"?


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush boy!!! You don`t realize who she runs with! We`ll talk about this later, you and me...
> 
> Trust me...





YaraG. said:


> Hey  stop being a bad influence! Not you laying up in the hospital with tubes up every hole of your body!





hey now, its medically proven that good spirts and the outdoors helps heal you...

do as the wimmin folk say Nick.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Look out ya window!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Troy, has this maiden ever been down South?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Somebody say "Blackbeard's"?



Gonna give it another go there Chuck?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Hey there, Doug! 
You and yorn alright?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 7 o`clock.
> 
> Yea, tell him I said to try to do something productive!!



I just waved to him ...told him he was number one.


Shoulder is bout the same as last night..few days off and it'll be good..

Chuck come join the initiation dinner


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look out ya window!



Aint gots nos winder in my orifice but just went out yonder to looks. Yep the sun bout at the horizon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Do I really look that stoopid...she's gonna wail on you when you meet her...
> 
> Blackbeards...June 25th..Time ????
> 
> ...




I'm in New Orleans on the 25th at a medical conference.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Troy, has this maiden ever been down South?




no....sshhhhh, or they will all show up with something to scare me with!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Evenin' y'all....don't worry I'll read back

Skrimps on the Barbie.....I'll be back


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Do I really look that stoopid...she's gonna wail on you when you meet her...
> 
> Blackbeards...June 25th..Time ????
> 
> ...



We won't be there. Bubba has a conference in New Orleans then. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Troy, has this maiden ever been down South?


I believe she's been to Flori-duh


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there, Doug!
> You and yorn alright?



What up Chuck. Yep all is well. How you? 
Haven't got the latest up date on how my lizards I'm gona have to feed.Looks like I'll be working more OT.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> no....sshhhhh, or they will all show up with something to scare me with!





My baby boy will be at this gatherin` to. He won`t let nobody put a varmint on you.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint gots nos winder in my orifice but just went out yonder to looks. Yep the sun bout at the horizon.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm in New Orleans on the 25th at a medical conference.



I think ur comin down with the flu that day... go ahead and just let them know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I believe she's been to Flori-duh


That doesn't really count as being in the south. Nothing but Michigan blue hairs wearing Bermuda shorts and driving
Cadillacs once you get south of Orlando.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm in New Orleans on the 25th at a medical conference.





Bubbette said:


> We won't be there. Bubba has a conference in New Orleans then. Y'all have fun.





Ya`ll just don`t go to N`Leans, and say that you did. Ya`ll are needed here. What if Chuck falls out agin`, or I git a relapse?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm in New Orleans on the 25th at a medical conference.


What day do you leave Robert? We can be flexible on the date... By a day or two


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 7 o`clock.
> 
> Yea, tell him I said to try to do something productive!!


 
I might have to find a reason to do an evaluation of the completed job in Albeeeny on the 25th...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My baby boy will be at this gatherin` to. He won`t let nobody put a varmint on you.



Exactly! 





Cause Klem will be too busy making sure he's the first to do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I might have to find a reason to do an evaluation of the completed job in Albeeeny on the 25th...



Come on!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I believe she's been to Flori-duh


Florida, Puerto Rico, Bob Marleys house, and Haiti for the disaster relief.


Nicodemus said:


> My baby boy will be at this gatherin` to. He won`t let nobody put a varmint on you.



Ok... let me fill you in on my imperfections. I have a little heart condition, metal plate in the noggin with some screws & clips, and a pending clot. So... ya can scare me but ya can't do it with a snake unless I am prepared. Sorry to be a wet noddle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Danged if the Ladies don`t love that rascal though. He is a charmer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Florida, Puerto Rico, Bob Marleys house, and Haiti for the disaster relief.
> 
> 
> Ok... let me fill you in on my imperfections. I have a little heart condition, metal plate in the noggin with some screws & clips, and a pending clot. So... ya can scare me but ya can't do it with a snake unless I am prepared. Sorry to be a wet noddle.


 
Some homebrew will take care of that clot..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Florida, Puerto Rico, Bob Marleys house, and Haiti for the disaster relief.
> 
> 
> Ok... let me fill you in on my imperfections. I have a little heart condition, metal plate in the noggin with some screws & clips, and a pending clot. So... ya can scare me but ya can't do it with a snake unless I am prepared. Sorry to be a wet noddle.





Ain`t nobody gonna scare you.  

Just thought of something. The 25th is Klems birthday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> What day do you leave Robert? We can be flexible on the date... By a day or two



We leave the 22nd and come home the 26th. The meeting ends around noon. We may bail early but it is still about an 8 hour drive home. Just have to play it by ear i guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t nobody gonna scare you.
> 
> Just thought of something. The 25th is Klems birthday.


 
21st is mine, reckon after that stunt Klem pulled last time that they'll honor the cheesecake thing again??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That doesn't really count as being in the south. Nothing but Michigan blue hairs wearing Bermuda shorts and driving
> Cadillacs once you get south of Orlando.


Hey, hey, hey! Ouch!


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll just don`t go to N`Leans, and say that you did. Ya`ll are needed here. What if Chuck falls out agin`, or I git a relapse?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some homebrew will take care of that clot..



 is it like Mama Juana? That's puerto rican moon shine that will having you singin butt naked on your roof top. Goooooood stuff but proceed with caution.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Danged if the Ladies don`t love that rascal though. He is a charmer.



Like father like son.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Chuck. Yep all is well. How you?
> Haven't got the latest up date on how my lizards I'm gona have to feed.Looks like I'll be working more OT.



Good shape bro...good shape!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Hunny what about the 21st instead? Sounds like the 25th doesn't really work for anyone and I'm not puttin any one out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> We leave the 22nd and come home the 26th. The meeting ends around noon. We may bail early but it is still about an 8 hour drive home. Just have to play it by ear i guess.


 
Delta is ready when you are.. Flight #4946 or #1145


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> is it like Mama Juana? That's puerto rican moon shine that will having you singin butt naked on your roof top. Goooooood stuff but proceed with caution.


 
Pretty much...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Delta is ready when you are.. Flight #4946 or #1145



no way. I don't plan on ever flying again if i can drive to the place.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> We leave the 22nd and come home the 26th. The meeting ends around noon. We may bail early but it is still about an 8 hour drive home. Just have to play it by ear i guess.



maybe get me a phone number and I can call in a terroristic threat....in a "quickie mart" accent


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> maybe get me a phone number and I can call in a terroristic threat....in a "quickie mart" accent



Saturdays usually work better than other nights for the folks that are a little ways out of town. Ya'll don't try to schedule around my trip. Besides, Nic is the one Yara really wants to meet. 
Besides, we may get back in time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Like father like son.



Hey!!!   

Here`s a pic of the overgrown rascal, from last year.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> maybe get me a phone number and I can call in a terroristic threat....in a "quickie mart" accent



OOooh! Glad you said that, it reminds me I'm supposed to be doing a little "research" (Googling  ) on a man that was going to buy my dad's car and pulled some sort of lowball crap after he ran the original buyer off.   


This oughta be interesting.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> OOooh! Glad you said that, it reminds me I'm supposed to be doing a little "research" (Googling  ) on a man that was going to buy my dad's car and pulled some sort of lowball crap after he ran the original buyer off.
> 
> 
> This oughta be interesting.



Get um.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Saturdays usually work better than other nights for the folks that are a little ways out of town. Ya'll don't try to schedule around my trip. Besides, Nic is the one Yara really wants to meet.
> Besides, we may get back in time.



Not true... I'd like to meet all of ya'll. Especially the women of the board. There are some pretty amazing women on here. Women that can hide the body or bbq it.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey y'all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Mr. Bradley.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Saturdays usually work better than other nights for the folks that are a little ways out of town. Ya'll don't try to schedule around my trip. Besides, Nic is the one Yara really wants to meet.
> Besides, we may get back in time.



She's not the only one....nor is Nic.

I don't think the 21st will work for us...to far 

Getting my wings warmed up for my turn behind the wheel...132 miles to the N Carolina line....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey y'all.



heyyy


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not true... I'd like to meet all of ya'll. Especially the women of the board. There are some pretty amazing women on here. Women that can hide the body or bbq it.


 
That could be several of us....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey y'all.


 
Hey troub.......errr...Philip.



southwoodshunter said:


> That could be several of us....


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mr. Bradley.



Hope you're feeling well, sir. 



YaraG. said:


> heyyy



Howdy, ma'am.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> That could be several of us....



only one that I know of...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no way. I don't plan on ever flying again if i can drive to the place.



Especially since the Albany airport doesn't serve alcohol. It takes 2 Bloody Marys for Bubba to get on a plane.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey troub.......errr...Philip.




wasssssuuuuuuup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Especially since the Albany airport doesn't serve alcohol. It takes 2 Bloody Marys for Bubba to get on a plane.


 
Ummmm,,,,,,not like y'all don't live only 10 minutes from the airport. Tell him to get soused before he leaves home..



pbradley said:


> wasssssuuuuuuup?


 
PM incoming.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Somebody say something about bbq a body???


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> only one that I know of...


 
 I have no idea who you speak of kind sir ....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> She's not the only one....nor is Nic.
> 
> I don't think the 21st will work for us...to far
> 
> Getting my wings warmed up for my turn behind the wheel...132 miles to the N Carolina line....



I can't cuss!!!!!  Sons of a motherless goat! "Cheese 'n' crackers!" ..."Peas 'n' rice!"


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM incoming.



Right back at you, bro.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Wanda, how`d you like the pic of "Fabio"?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I have no idea who you speak of kind sir ....



sure, sure.  I got your PM, just haven't responded yet.  Coming soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I have no idea who you speak of kind sir ....


 
You sure that was chicken you fed me and Tim?? 



pbradley said:


> Right back at you, bro.


 
That's just weird in so many ways. At least you could appreciate mine...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Somebody say something about bbq a body???



Figures   where ya been hidin all day, hhmmm.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Especially since the Albany airport doesn't serve alcohol. It takes 2 Bloody Marys for Bubba to get on a plane.


oh really?


YaraG. said:


> I can't cuss!!!!!  Sons of a motherless goat! "Cheese 'n' crackers!" ..."Peas 'n' rice!"



impossible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Somebody say something about bbq a body???


 


YaraG. said:


> Figures  where ya been hidin all day, hhmmm.


 
OK, if Doug comes up missing we know who to blame...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just weird in so many ways. At least you could appreciate mine...




I'm gonna quit sending you stuff. You didn't appreciate your Christmas gag gift, either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm gonna quit sending you stuff. You didn't appreciate your Christmas gag gift, either.


 
I will have to say that the one you got was more useful..


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

what it is yall,i see yall still pickin on the jersey girl.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure that was chicken you fed me and Tim??
> 
> 
> 
> That's just weird in so many ways. At least you could appreciate mine...



Well, it was right tasty......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what it is yall,i see yall still pickin on the jersey girl.


 
She's Canadian...



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well, it was right tasty......


 
It's just the thought. Seems men keep dissappearing when they hang around her too long. Not sayin,,,,,,,,,just sayin...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Evening y'all. Where's my Big Grouch?????


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will have to say that the one you got was more useful..




It is indeed!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all. Where's my Big Grouch?????




Hey Belle.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's Canadian...
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the thought. Seems men keep dissappearing when they hang around her too long. Not sayin,,,,,,,,,just sayin...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> oh really?
> 
> 
> impossible.


Noooo duh!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, if Doug comes up missing we know who to blame...


Me? Little ol' me?


DAWGsfan2 said:


> what it is yall,i see yall still pickin on the jersey girl.


It's the longest initiation i've ever been put thru....how do ya think my sore bum is doin.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Figures   where ya been hidin all day, hhmmm.



I have a 7 year old, a 7 month old and a lizard laying eggs. I've been busy. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, if Doug comes up missing we know who to blame...



Who is Doug???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Ms. Shawty Belle Ma'am...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's the longest initiation i've ever been put thru....how do ya think my sore bum is doin.


 
How's that nerve between your shoulders doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hi!
> 
> I`m gonna behave. I gotta a feelin` a couple of ya`ll that are in reach, and one that will make it a point to get here, will thump me purty good if I don`t act right...


*taps foot* you better behave Nick  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some homebrew will take care of that clot..


wonder if thru the nose would help? 


southwoodshunter said:


> That could be several of us....


Hey Wanda  

Yes, yes it could be 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Somebody say something about bbq a body???


  

Evenin QuiltinSista 


DAWGsfan2 said:


> what it is yall,i see yall still pickin on the jersey girl.


Hey Andy! 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all. Where's my Big Grouch?????



Well hey there Belle, how you been Girlie? 



I'm bettin a certain someone thinks cornbread is 'posed to be sweet, too


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have a 7 year old, a 7 month old and a lizard laying eggs. I've been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Doug???



aren't lizard eggs a delicacy in some small remote village in eastern Australia?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey Belle.



Hiya, "hubby"



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have a 7 year old, a 7 month old and a lizard laying eggs. I've been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Doug???



You have a 7-month-old lizard laying eggs? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Shawty Belle Ma'am...



Hiya Spooter!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all. Where's my Big Grouch?????





Well now, Little Red! How you been? Where you been?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's Canadian...
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the thought. Seems men keep dissappearing when they hang around her too long. Not sayin,,,,,,,,,just sayin...


What do urine samples and Canadian beer have in common?
The taste.




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have a 7 year old, a 7 month old and a lizard laying eggs. I've been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Doug???


What kind of lizard?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's that nerve between your shoulders doin?


Why did you want to send me a masseuse?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Flight F-350 preparing for takeoff on runway I95 using ramp 104 Virginia....please extinguish all cigarettes before closing the emergency exit hatch .


Y'all be good to her...remember I do know how to strike a match...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

MediaCON should be shot.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's Canadian...
> 
> 
> It's just the thought. Seems men keep dissappearing when they hang around her too long. Not sayin,,,,,,,,,just sayin...



in that case  carry on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya Spooter!


 
You ready for that bling yet??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

How do these sound to ya'll...

Southern Style Drivelers

Drivelers -R- Us


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> *taps foot* you better behave Nick
> 
> wonder if thru the nose would help?
> 
> ...



howdy snowy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin QuiltinSista



I'm huntin chicks and greens.  



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> aren't lizard eggs a delicacy in some small remote village in eastern Australia?



Good thing we live in Georgia!!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> You have a 7-month-old lizard laying eggs?



Hey Belle!!! I put and between those two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What do urine samples and Canadian beer have in common?
> The taste.


 
I'll have to take your word on that one..


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Flight F-350 preparing for takeoff on runway I95 using ramp 104 Virginia....please extinguish all cigarettes before closing the emergency exit hatch .
> 
> 
> Y'all be good to her...remember I do know how to strike a match...



I hate, I really really hate, I-95.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Flight F-350 preparing for takeoff on runway I95 using ramp 104 Virginia....please extinguish all cigarettes before closing the emergency exit hatch .
> 
> 
> Y'all be good to her...remember I do know how to strike a match...





She will be shown all the respect due a Lady!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How do these sound to ya'll...
> 
> Southern Style Drivelers
> 
> Drivelers -R- Us


We're in the South, down here that'd be "Drivelers We Be".....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Flight F-350 preparing for takeoff on runway I95 using ramp 104 Virginia....please extinguish all cigarettes before closing the emergency exit hatch .
> 
> 
> Y'all be good to her...remember I do know how to strike a match...


Why should we be good?  I don't wanna   

 

Safe travels Troy 


turtlebug said:


> MediaCON should be shot.


my eeeeeeeeeeyes!  thats a bright avatar 

Hi Bugsy


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Flight F-350 preparing for takeoff on runway I95 using ramp 104 Virginia....please extinguish all cigarettes before closing the emergency exit hatch .
> 
> 
> Y'all be good to her...remember I do know how to strike a match...



Captain T, the movie is quite entertaining and the food rocks but I prefer first class please.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What kind of lizard?



Eastern Fence Lizard



turtlebug said:


> MediaCON should be shot.



What kind of paint job is on that car??? I like it whatever it is!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Noooo duh!
> 
> Me? Little ol' me?
> 
> It's the longest initiation i've ever been put thru....how do ya think my sore bum is doin.



listen,just dont tell'em ur from florida.or meet a bunch of them in the woods at this thing called w.a.r..!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy snowy


How you been Andy? 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm huntin chicks and greens.



    

Ok, now Ima put that as my sigline  Unless you wanna use it


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Gonna give it another go there Chuck?



Determination!!!!

I want my "Captain's Platter!!!"



TGattis said:


> Chuck come join the initiation dinner



I'm thinkin'....I'm thinkin'......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> MediaCON should be shot.



Oh Lawd....what happened???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're in the South, down here that'd be "Drivelers We Be".....



Wow..... what have ya been smokin ALL day?!?!? I'm just countin them up.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> my eeeeeeeeeeyes!  thats a bright avatar
> 
> Hi Bugsy




Dat's my new Dead Hog Hauler.  

It's actually a REAL Beetle that the local VW dealership has on display at the mall. 

2" lift and some Super Swampers and a snorkel on that baby and it's the official TURTLE"BUG"!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Determination!!!!
> 
> I want my "Captain's Platter!!!"
> 
> ...


Hey Chuckiepoo!  Hope yer feelin better!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Dat's my new Dead Hog Hauler.
> 
> It's actually a REAL Beetle that the local VW dealership has on display at the mall.
> 
> 2" lift and some Super Swampers and a snorkel on that baby and it's the official TURTLE"BUG"!


  I can see it nowwwwwwww

The Bugsy Mobile


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, now Ima put that as my sigline  Unless you wanna use it



  
I almost fell out of my chair when you posted that last night. 

You can use it!!! You said it!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Oh Lawd....what happened???



Just typical Mediacom internet service. Losing signal/connection around this time every single night. 

It gets so bad most of the time after about 8:00, I just give up anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dat's my new Dead Hog Hauler.
> 
> It's actually a REAL Beetle that the local VW dealership has on display at the mall.
> 
> 2" lift and some Super Swampers and a snorkel on that baby and it's the official TURTLE"BUG"!


 
Well, it ain't pink, but it has been done...


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all. Where's my Big Grouch?????


Howdy Belle....hows you?


YaraG. said:


> Noooo duh!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it ain't pink, but it has been done...



Pink CAMO!  


Anyone got an extra $23,000 lying around?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Pink CAMO!
> 
> 
> Anyone got an extra $23,000 lying around?





I would just about pay you that amount to take that pink bug off your avatar!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> aren't lizard eggs a delicacy in some small remote village in eastern Australia?


I like pickled eggs, sausage and pickled pigs feet, so pickled lizard eggs oughta be good too! 


turtlebug said:


> MediaCON should be shot.


I agree! 


chuckb7718 said:


> Determination!!!!
> 
> I want my "Captain's Platter!!!"
> 
> ...


The captains platter was awesome! 


turtlebug said:


> Just typical Mediacom internet service. Losing signal/connection around this time every single night.
> 
> It gets so bad most of the time after about 8:00, I just give up anymore.


If you get the bundle package you can lose phone, tv, and internet all at the same time! Hows that for service? 
They call about 3 times a year wanting us to switch. I think i'm listed as a "hostile" phone call.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

somebody better start finding some space to build another driveler home......we gettin close to the end of the lot here.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> somebody better start finding some space to build another driveler home......we gettin close to the end of the lot here.



I got it, I got it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> somebody better start finding some space to build another driveler home......we gettin close to the end of the lot here.





Yara, didn`t you want to do the honors?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would just about pay you that amount to take that pink bug off your avatar!!



 couldn't help but spot her in rush hour traffic on 75......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> somebody better start finding some space to build another driveler home......we gettin close to the end of the lot here.



I think the Jersey foot girl wanted to start the next one.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, didn`t you want to do the honors?



Pleeeeeease.


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

So, yall ready to elect me President yet?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

hoo boy!  My next door neighbor lady is giving somebody a thorough cussing out!  WOW!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> So, yall ready to elect me President yet?



Hillary...is that you?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would just about pay you that amount to take that pink bug off your avatar!!



Then I really could buy it.  




rhbama3 said:


> If you get the bundle package you can lose phone, tv, and internet all at the same time! Hows that for service?
> They call about 3 times a year wanting us to switch. I think i'm listed as a "hostile" phone call.



We left off the phone and have done fine with just cell phones but Abbey has taken to yaking with her little girfriends on her cell phone now.   I was THINKING about having a phone through them to save Verizon minutes, but I think I'm gonna give Vonage a try and she can yak away.  

















On another note, how can a company legally hire someone who has no documentation of any kind from the US and the only thing they do have is an ID from El Salvador?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> So, yall ready to elect me President yet?



First order of bidness...... BEER SUMMIT!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pleeeeeease.





Be my guest...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I almost fell out of my chair when you posted that last night.
> 
> You can use it!!! You said it!


  Guess I'll go change it 


Otis said:


> So, yall ready to elect me President yet?





pbradley said:


> hoo boy!  My next door neighbor lady is giving somebody a thorough cussing out!  WOW!




Hi Phillip


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> So, yall ready to elect me President yet?


president of what? 


pbradley said:


> hoo boy!  My next door neighbor lady is giving somebody a thorough cussing out!  WOW!


Well, don't just stand there! Go out and video it!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> hoo boy!  My next door neighbor lady is giving somebody a thorough cussing out!  WOW!



so you got one of them too. gettin kicks in my hood come real cheap.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Then I really could buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think in this country we call him President


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> On another note, how can a company legally hire someone who has no documentation of any kind from the US


Barrack Obama works for Mediacon???


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Guess I'll go change it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Snowy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> president of what?





  You owe me a new laptop!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Then I really could buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



work visa or student visa maybe?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Be my guest...



and then he rose and parted the red sea....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Guess I'll go change it



I'm a chick and I got some green!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, don't just stand there! Go out and video it!



Not me!  I'm skeered of the dark.




DAWGsfan2 said:


> so you got one of them too. gettin kicks in my hood come real cheap.



I'm telling you, somebody got their ears burned off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I think in this country we call him President





You owe me one too!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

Evenin' all. Sittin here playin' on the puter while the wife watches Glee. 

I need another beer.......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a chick and I got some green!!!



yeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwww!!! 

Must be my lucky night


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Little Red, you gonna answer my questions???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' all. Sittin here playin' on the puter while the wife watches Glee.
> 
> I need another beer.......



Evenin Benji 

Sounds like quite a night


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo!  Hope yer feelin better!!!!
> I can see it nowwwwwwww
> The Bugsy Mobile



I am, Snow!
I hope you and your's are good!
Thank You!




rhbama3 said:


> The captains platter was awesome!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

Snowy that is a GREEN chicken....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' all. Sittin here playin' on the puter while the wife watches Glee.
> 
> I need another beer.......



Otis is servin them up...


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Benji
> 
> Sounds like quite a night



Um.....yeah.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

This one is fixin` to be history...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> work visa or student visa maybe?



Don't think so, but maybe.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwww!!!
> 
> Must be my lucky night



Hot diggity dog!!!! 

That avatar goes great with your sigline.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

one of the benefits of bachelor-hood: eating ice cream right out of the carton.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I am, Snow!
> I hope you and your's are good!
> Thank You!


Yup we is  Thanks! 


Benji314 said:


> Snowy that is a GREEN chicken....


yup. just how I like em


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Yara, your place about ready for bidness?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

YARA! 

IT'S TIME! 

You best be gettin busy!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hot diggity dog!!!!
> 
> That avatar goes great with your sigline.



I know it   really am lucky tonight


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hillary...is that you?


 

No more seatbelts for you! 






rhbama3 said:


> president of what?
> 
> Well, don't just stand there! Go out and video it!


 

Presidents of the Unito Statos 





Nicodemus said:


> You owe me a new laptop!!!


 


Hush it feller, before I tell them about that fufu food you eat.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> *taps foot* you better behave Nick
> 
> wonder if thru the nose would help?
> 
> ...



Hey Snowy!! I've been good. You?



Nicodemus said:


> Well now, Little Red! How you been? Where you been?



Big Grouch!!!!  I'm good. I've been around... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm huntin chicks and greens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey girl! I saw the "and" the second time I read it. But the first time I read it was just too funny and I had to say something. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're in the South, down here that'd be "Drivelers We Be".....



"Drivelers We Is"



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Oh Lawd....what happened???



Um...they existed?



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo!  Hope yer feelin better!!!!
> 
> I can see it nowwwwwwww
> 
> The Bugsy Mobile



Sweet!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it ain't pink, but it has been done...



Even sweeter!!



slip said:


> Howdy Belle....hows you?



Slippers!!! I'm good. How are you?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nite ya'll!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Snowy!! I've been good. You?



been good, thanks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

night Chuckiepoo!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Locked down...


----------

